# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Mode] Election de Miss DVP 2007

## Gueritarish

Bonjour  tous,
Le concours d'Election de Miss DVP 2007 est officiellement ouvert.

Pour s'inscrire et participer ou simplement visualiser les participitantes, rendez  l'adresse du 
==> portail du concours <==

Les inscriptions sont permises  tout le monde en tant que :
- candidate pour les personnes de sexe fminin
- jury pour les personnes de sexe masculin

Il vous sera demand en tant que candidate:
- de remplir un questionnaire
- d'uploader un certain nombre de photos :
      -> Une photo en portrait cadre sur le visage
      -> Une photo de plein pied Tenue de tout les jours
      -> Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Soire
      -> Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Plage (optionnel, par pudeur...)

en tant que jury:
- d'avoir un compte DVP et de renseigner l'id correspondant  votre compte
- d'avoir un minimum de 20 messages  la date d'ouverture du concours (15/6/2007)
- votre participation sera valide par un administrateur du concours aprs avoir fait une demande de validation (sur le portail - utilisez bien le mme pseudo)

[EDIT] *Le concours est officiellement termin.*

Donc, les rsultats sont : 
Premire ex-aequo : *Fleur-Anne.Blain* et Poussy-Puce

Premire (?) dauphine : LineLe

Viennent ensuite : 
Mamilie
Anitshka
Capucine1983
Caro95470
Morgwen
BiM
Astartee
et Eowene ex-aequo avec Baquardie

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

on avait quelques femmes motives tandis que d'autres sont toujours prtes  faire les malignes et qui parlent beaucoup et qui aprs ne font plus rien....

En tant que Mister DVP incontest et *invaincu depuis toujours* (ouais c'etait pas dur je sais ^^) et lu presque sans triche  ::aie:: , je plussoie l'ide.

ps: la dernire fois qu'une fille s'est occupe de l'lection, ca a pris 3 mois et 40 pages de thread.. je dis ca, je dis rien  :8-):

----------


## gorgonite

> on avait quelques femmes motives tandis que d'autres sont toujours prtes  faire les malignes et qui parlent beaucoup et qui aprs ne font plus rien....


+1000
en revanche, elles ont fait quelque chose... rcuprer toutes les photos des candidats  mister dvp  :;): 





> ps: la dernire fois qu'une fille s'est occupe de l'lection, ca a pris 3 mois et 40 pages de thread.. je dis ca, je dis rien


ben on fait pas mieux... a fait un an qu'on essaie d'organiser le concours  ::roll::

----------


## eowene

Bon ben pour faire taire les mauvaises langues, si y'a une election de Miss DVP, je me prsente...
(Euh... J'espre qu'il y pas pas de risque que je sois lue !)  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> (Euh... J'espre qu'il y pas pas de risque que je sois lue !)




ben vu le nombre de participantes, tu risques d'tre sur le podium en tout cas...  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

gorgo, c'tait de la taquinerie volontaire pour les rveiller  :;):  Je peux imaginer le temps que BiM a pass a ecrire le questionnaire et trier les reponses. Quant aux photos, c'est snakeman il me semble.


[mode pompomgirl]
E... O...U ...A....Y...N ...E ....EOUAYNE!!![mode pompomgirl] (les pompomgirl sont analphabetes  ::): 

ps: tu peux deja commencer  envoyer les photos, notemment la tenue de plage  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

Et bien voil de la motivation qui fait plaisir  voir  ::mrgreen:: 
Il faudrait maintenant trouver quelqu'un pour s'en occuper...
Personnellement, je suis peut-tre un peu jeune sur ce forum pour prendre une telle responsabilit (Oooohhhhh la belle esquive  :8O:   :8-):  ). Je penserais plutt  quelqu'un de plus expriment comme le gagnant de Mister DVP ou son fidle contestataire (dans ce que j'ai lu de l'lection de Mister DVP n'est-ce pas gorgonite ?  ::lol::  )
Enfin, voil, c'est juste une ide  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::mouarf::  mdr mdr mdr  c'est beau de rever





> on avait quelques femmes motives tandis que d'autres sont toujours prtes  faire les malignes et qui parlent beaucoup et qui aprs ne font plus rien....
> 
> En tant que Mister DVP incontest et *invaincu depuis toujours* (ouais c'etait pas dur je sais ^^) et lu presque sans triche , je plussoie l'ide.
> 
> ps: la dernire fois qu'une fille s'est occupe de l'lection, ca a pris 3 mois et 40 pages de thread.. je dis ca, je dis rien

----------


## eowene

Bon alors pour les photos on va attendre un peu que les choses soient mises en place !!

(Non, non, je me dfile pas, c'est pas vrai !)

----------


## Gueritarish

Je vois que trinityDev se sent trs motiv pour participer, a fais plaisir de voir tant de motivation... Il me semblait bien que sur le topic de Mister DVP tu tais dj trs contente de participer  une lection de Miss DVP.. Donc tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes  ::mrgreen::  (dsol il n'y a pas de smiley qui reprsente un ange, sinon je l'aurais mis  ::D:  )

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::ange::  





> Je vois que trinityDev se sent trs motiv pour participer, a fais plaisir de voir tant de motivation... Il me semblait bien que sur le topic de Mister DVP tu tais dj trs contente de participer  une lection de Miss DVP.. Donc tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes  (dsol il n'y a pas de smiley qui reprsente un ange, sinon je l'aurais mis  )

----------


## Gueritarish

Je sais, je suis un garon plein d'humour..
Il n'empche que je vois pas pourquoi tu hsite alors que eowene (ou EOUAYNE selon qu'on soit pompom girl ou pas) te montre la voie de la sagesse et de la rflection (bon, je sais j'en fais beaucoup ^^)

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

T'as deja vu a quoi ressemble une geekette toi???  ::aie::  

ca fait mal aux yeux tu devrais pas





> Je sais, je suis un garon plein d'humour..
> Il n'empche que je vois pas pourquoi tu hsite alors que eowene (ou EOUAYNE selon qu'on soit pompom girl ou pas) te montre la voie de la sagesse et de la rflection (bon, je sais j'en fais beaucoup ^^)

----------


## eowene

Voie de la sagesse, faut pas abuser quand mme !

----------


## SnakemaN

Je veux bien m'occuper des photos cette fois aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

moi je peux organiser mais pas voter (mon impartialit sera difficilement neutre  ::D: )
Pour le reste, c'est assez simple. trouvez encore quelques femmes volontaires et on pourra commencer l'organisation.

----------


## eowene

> moi je peux organiser mais pas voter (mon impartialit sera difficilement neutre )


Quel dvouement !!! Bravo !

----------


## Gueritarish

Si a fais pas chaud au coeur toutes cette motivation, je me sens tout chose ^^
Bien sur SnakemaN tu pourrais t'occuper des photos. Aprs tout, tu as bien fais plein de boulot pour une lection Mister DVP, ce ne serait qu'un juste retour des choses !! (mme si je suis sur qu'il te faudra un assistant ^^ je pose ma candidature en tant qu'assistant  ::mouarf::  )

@eowene : si si voie de la sagesse (c'tait en fait tout un tube de pomade pour trinityDev, mais il faut pas le dire)

@trinityDev  : bah non, c'est donc l'occasion d'en voir  ::aie::  et en plus un geek fais mal aux yeux aussi, mais ils se sont prt au jeux ^^

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

tu m'tonnes....




> @eowene : si si voie de la sagesse (c'tait en fait tout un tube de pomade pour trinityDev, mais il faut pas le dire)
> 
> @trinityDev  : bah non, c'est donc l'occasion d'en voir  et en plus un geek fais mal aux yeux aussi, mais ils se sont prt au jeux ^^

----------


## eowene

> @trinityDev  : bah non, c'est donc l'occasion d'en voir  et en plus un geek fais mal aux yeux aussi, mais ils se sont prt au jeux ^^


D'ailleurs, on peut les voir nous les photos des misters ??

----------


## Skyounet

Ouais je suis le premier  avoir vu.

Ben dit moi la photo hein tu te fais marcher sur le pied ?  ::aie::  

Ah c'est l'effet champagne ? Je connais aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## spawntux

Il reste de la place en tant que membres du jury ?? si oui esque vous pouvez me passer le lien s'il vous plait^^

----------


## jmulans

apparemment non -> 



> pour les filles.
> le nombre de jury augmente considrablement donc pour le moment je stoppe toute nouvelle validation. Maintenant les gens ont raison, plus le panel de jury sera grand plus ce sera "equilibr".
> 
> Aprs ca, tous ceux qui se sont dernierement ports volontaires ont facilement 300 messages sinon plus donc ce sont des habitus d'ici et qui devraient pas faire de connerie et les geeks ne sont pas des pervers. Bref, je vous laisse dcider et faites pas vos grosses timides pour trois photos de visage et de pied


deja que les dernier inscrits ne sont pas sur d'etre valids  ::?:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> grosse ? qui est grosse ?


 essaie pas de ne me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. trin le fait dj assez souvent  ::): 


quant aux nouveaux jurys, vous pouvez vous inscrire et mais vous ne saurez valids que lorsque ces mesdames m'en donneront l'autorisation. Vous etiez dj l pour certains l'anne derniere et beaucoup n'etaient pas interresss pour montrer leurs photos persos au dernier concours. Bizarrement, quand le mot "photo de fille" apparait, le thread devient page de dmarrage de certains  ::):

----------


## jmulans

je n'tais pas l l'anne derniere, je n'ai donc pas pu montrer ma photo
mais s'il faut a pour prouver notre bonne foi...  ::?:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi j'ai pas encore trouv de photos...mais j'ai pas non plus cherch, j'ai pas le time avant dbut juillet je pense...ca va etre mga suspense  ::mouarf::  


de toute facon je fais peur alors....oubliez pas ici on fait de l'info  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

moi j'ai double suspense, je sais pas si je vais tre jury ou pas  ::mrgreen::  
cette lection est passionnante avant d'avoir commenc  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> je n'tais pas l l'anne derniere, je n'ai donc pas pu montrer ma photo
> mais s'il faut a pour prouver notre bonne foi...


moi je dcide de rien  :;):  c'est ces femmes qu'il faut convaincre

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est a nous de dcider? ^^

to me ca va etre simple, plus de 50 msg et j'aime bien bob l'ponge..;t'as de la chance  ::mouarf::  




> moi je dcide de rien  c'est ces femmes qu'il faut convaincre

----------


## jmulans

> C'est a nous de dcider? ^^
> 
> to me ca va etre simple, plus de 50 msg et j'aime bien bob l'ponge..;t'as de la chance




cool !  ::mouarf::  
merci bien (deja une  ::yaisse2::  )

----------


## eowene

Plus on est de fous plus on rit ! 
Moi je suis d'accord pour valider les inscrits.
Et je pense aussi qu'on pourrait interrompre les nouvelles inscriptions.

----------


## BiM

> Plus on est de fous plus on rit ! 
> Moi je suis d'accord pour valider les inscrits.
> Et je pense aussi qu'on pourrait interrompre les nouvelles inscriptions.


Moi non, mme dans ceux dj valids, y'en a qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans la Taverne.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Bientt 30 membres pour le jury !!! 

Dommage que l'on ait pas t autant  se prsenter pour Mister DVP. On dvrait peut-tre recommencer.

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Moi non, mme dans ceux dj valids, y'en a qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans la Taverne.


Je ne suis pas un de ceux qui passe le plus de temps sur DVP, mais il y a quand mme un sacr paquet de noms qui ne me disent rien de rien.  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

moi non plus j'en connais pas un tiers mais parce que la plupart ne viennent pas sur DVP pour la taverne mais pour aider les gens. A part ce thread, j'ai du post une fois ou deux sur la taverne depuis 12mois et je suis autant sinon plus prsent que vous sur DVP  ::):   et bah j'ai jamais entendu parl de Astartee, eowene ou meme linele mais je les empeche pas de participer quand meme! (ouais j'essaie de retourner la situation et alors !  ::aie:: )

----------


## BiM

LGM t'es de mauvaise fois, tu viendrais plus souvent tu verrais que les filles sont des rgulires de la Taverne. D'autre part LGM tu ne devrais pas avoir le droit  l'inscription au jury, tu n'as pas particip  Mister DVP.

----------


## ganga

Peut-tre que si vous ne limitiez pas l'accs aux photos aux membres du jury, y aurait moins de membres du jury vous y avez pens?  ::aie::  

Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien....

----------


## BiM

> Peut-tre que si vous ne limitiez pas l'accs aux photos aux membres du jury, y aurait moins de membres du jury vous y avez pens?  
> 
> Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien....


On se plaint qu'il y a trop de jury donc trop d'accs aux photos.

De plus, les photos de Mister DVP n'taient pas accessibles hors jury (mme les candidats ne voyaient pas les photos des concurrents) SAUF pour ceux qui ont fait les boulets  les poster sur le forum, tellement fiers.

----------


## Cybher

> LGM t'es de mauvaise fois, tu viendrais plus souvent tu verrais que les filles sont des rgulires de la Taverne. D'autre part LGM tu ne devrais pas avoir le droit  l'inscription au jury, tu n'as pas particip  Mister DVP.


euh si je crois quil a particip... je sais pas comment mais je crois qu'il a mme fini devant moi... ca j'ai jamais compris....  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Non il n'a pas particip...il a juste gagn mdr  ::):  c'est la meme personne BiM





> LGM t'es de mauvaise fois, tu viendrais plus souvent tu verrais que les filles sont des rgulires de la Taverne. D'autre part LGM tu ne devrais pas avoir le droit  l'inscription au jury, tu n'as pas particip  Mister DVP.

----------


## Commodore

> je suis aussi innocent que l'agneau qui vient de naitre


ou!! crois celle-l et tu pourras en croire une autre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> ou!!


Tu doutes de moi????? a me fais de la peine...  ::mrgreen::  




> crois celle-l et tu pourras en croire une autre


 J'ai peur de ne pas t'avoir suivie...  :8O:

----------


## Commodore

???
t'es mal rveill ?

en gros si qqn crois ce mensonge je pourrai lui en faire avaler d'autres...

----------


## Gueritarish

Effectivement, j'ai un peu de mal  rveiller mon cerveau ce matin...
a va, j'ai encore le temps de me rveiller, c'est  peine 11h50

----------


## Higestromm

> oublies pas que ce n'est pas MON ide mais LEUR demande. au dbut, les photos taient visibles, et j'ai mme commenc  programmer de faon  ce que la fille puisse decider de rendre ses photos visibles ou non.


Faudra proposer l'ide pour les prochaine lctions Miss France. Pendant 30 secondes on vois la liste des nom des participantes et ensuite on vois la liste des noms des gagnantes. Et mis a part le jury, personne ne saura pourquoi LOL

----------


## Astartee

> Pendant 30 secondes on vois la liste des nom des participantes et ensuite on vois la liste des noms des gagnantes. Et mis a part le jury, personne ne saura pourquoi


Assez absurde, n'est-ce pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> Assez absurde, n'est-ce pas ?


Bah l'intret d'une lection publique qui n'est est pas une ... oui c'est absurde

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

vous pouvez deblaterer pendant des heures et des heures. Moi je vois que certaines filles veulent pas voir leurs photos montres  tout le monde alors on ne va pas les forcer. plusieurs filles veulent pas les montrer, elles les montre pas  tout le monde. si apres une fille veut montrer ses photos, elle peut les mettre sur flickr et tout le monde n'aura plus rien  dire  ::): 


@hig': le fait que ce soit un thread visible dans la taverne ne signifie pas que ce dont ca parle doit etre visible par tous. Je ne vois pas o le terme "election publique" a t mentionn. c'est justement une lection "prive" entre certains membres du club. Vous pouvez me jeter des pierres bien que je n'ai pas d'avis pos sur la question mais tous ces commentaires de raleux extrieurs ne font que pourrir le thread. Ca vous plait pas sous cette forme, ne venez plus lire le thread  :;):  moi je fais pareil avec les pseudos dbats politiques qu'on a galement dans la taverne.

----------


## jmulans

et pour les jury alors ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> et pour les jury alors ?


be patient  :;): 
laissez pour l'instant les filles s'inscrire, mettre leur photos, remplir le questionnaire qui doit etre propos dans 10 jours de tte facon et on a jusqu'au 15 aout pour valider les jurys. L ils auront plusieurs semaines pour voir, reluquer et faire ce qu'ils veulent avec les photos  ::): 

ps: et les filles auront surement encore chang d'avis d'ici l  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> ps: et les filles auront surement encore chang d'avis d'ici l


ouais apres tout c'est des filles  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

oh fianlement si, je veux bien publier une photo tout public :
celle de LineLe tripant LGM et jmulans

vous en pensez quoi ? 
je partage les filles si vous voulez

----------


## jmulans

tu pourra rajouter dans ta signature "...mais j'etrangle les gens"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ganga

> @hig': le fait que ce soit un thread visible dans la taverne ne signifie pas que ce dont ca parle doit etre visible par tous. Je ne vois pas o le terme "election publique" a t mentionn. c'est justement une lection "prive" entre certains membres du club. Vous pouvez me jeter des pierres bien que je n'ai pas d'avis pos sur la question mais tous ces commentaires de raleux extrieurs ne font que pourrir le thread. Ca vous plait pas sous cette forme, ne venez plus lire le thread  moi je fais pareil avec les pseudos dbats politiques qu'on a galement dans la taverne.


Ben pourquoi appeller ca Miss DVP, ca devrait plutot s'appeller choix d'une miss par quelques membres sous la tutuelle de Mr Louis-Guillaume Morand.

C'est un peu une citrouille qui accouche d'un petit pois....

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Louis-Guillaume n'a rien a voir la dedans ^^ il a juste fait un portail pour que ca soit mieux organis....lisez au moins correctement les threads....

on a eu l'exprience des defaults de l'election mister dvp...logiquement on ne recommence pas les mmes erreurs....

----------


## Le Pharaon

> le fait que ce soit un thread visible dans la taverne ne signifie pas que ce dont ca parle doit etre visible par tous.


Peut-on connatre les critres de slection des membres du jury ?  ::D:

----------


## Commodore

> lisez au moins correctement les threads....


euh... + de 40 pages...  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Oula faut se dtendre les enfants  ::): 

J'ai tout de mme le droit de trouver ca bizard non ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Ben pourquoi appeller ca Miss DVP, ca devrait plutot s'appeller choix d'une miss par quelques membres sous la tutuelle de Mr Louis-Guillaume Morand.
> 
> C'est un peu une citrouille qui accouche d'un petit pois....


voil, le jeu des cons a eu raison de moi. 

[auto-moderation mode bisounours  ::): ]
J' ai la tete toute emplie de penses ngatives  force de recevoir des remarques par des ptits nouveaux qui me font des boutades pleines de fleurs fnes. 
[auto-moderation mode bisounours  ::): ]
J'ai communiqu le compte admin  Gueritarish. 
Si vous avez besoin de modifier le code source ou autre, alors trouvez galement un hebergement ou envoyez vos votes par mp.
Je me retire aussi en tant que jury comme ca, je pense qu'on ne trouvera plus rien  y redire


et je suis sr que ni hig'  ni ganga n'a lu le thread en entier.
dans le thread:
LES FILLES ont demand  stopper le nombre de jury
LES FILLES (certaines!) ont demand  ce que les photos ne soient pas publiques
LES MEMBRES ont demand  ce qu'on puisse supprimer son compte

je n'ai fait que suivre chaque demande une par une sans jamais dire mot alors si j'estime normal de ragir aux remarques que j'estimes injustes

----------


## BiM

*ramne les hommes en blancs...*

Il n'y a qu'une place dans le vhicule, lequel vais-je prendre ?

----------


## cortex024

> A MORT LE DICTATEUR??? Bon, voil le cas d'un jury qui est dj rgl ^^


ca pue quand mme le type tout chaud d'avoir un pouvoir de dcision une fois dans sa vie ces manires   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gueritarish

> ca pue quand mme le type tout chaud d'avoir un pouvoir de dcision une fois dans sa vie ces manires


Gn?? J'ai pas tout compris mon cher cortex... Tu n'as pas l'air aussi explicite que la souris qui porte le nom de ton pseudo..

----------


## Commodore

c'est minus qui se fait passer pour son pote  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @DavidDeTroyes : Qu'est-ce qeu tu veux dire par l?


Tu as effectivement le pouvoir de "vie" de de "mort" sur les jury mais quand certains te harcles pour devenir jury, tu subis les mauvais cots du pouvoir. Maintenant un grand chef, c'est celui qui dcide et qui ne change pas d'avis ! Point barre !

- Heuuuu, j'peux devenir jury ?
- NON !
- Alleeeeeeeeez...
- NON !
- Mme contre une photo de LineLe sans son aspirateur ?
- Bon d'accord mais tu le rpte pas ?
- Non, promis...

...

- Hey les gars, devinez comment je suis devenu jury !

----------


## Gueritarish

> Tu as effectivement le pouvoir de "vie" de de "mort" sur les jury mais quand certains te harcles pour devenir jury, tu subis les mauvais cots du pouvoir. Maintenant un grand chef, c'est celui qui dcide et qui ne change pas d'avis ! Point barre !
> 
> - Heuuuu, j'peux devenir jury ?
> - NON !
> - Alleeeeeeeeez...
> - NON !
> - Mme contre une photo de LineLe sans son aspirateur ?
> - Bon d'accord mais tu le rpte pas ?
> - Non, promis...
> ...


Je comprends mieux ta phrase...
Mme si je passe pour un imbcile parce que je ne l'ai pas comprise avant. Remarque, il me semble que quelqu'un a dis 'L'homme sage avoue qu'il ne sait pas tout'
Ou alors je viens de le sortir :p

----------


## Xtof68

> - Heuuuu, j'peux devenir jury ?
> - NON !
> - Alleeeeeeeeez...
> - NON !
> - Mme contre une photo de LineLe sans son aspirateur ?
> EDIT : maintenant il y a la version "rateau"
> - Bon d'accord mais tu le rpte pas ?
> - Non, promis...
> 
> ...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

@Gueritarish c'est moi ou t'as toujours pas upload la version  jour du questionnaire (la nouvelle avec les question salaces  ::aie:: )

----------


## LineLe

HEY VOUS AVEZ FINI DE VOUS MOQUER DE MOI !  ::furieux::

----------


## Lung

> HEY VOUS AVEZ FINI DE VOUS MOQUEZ DE MOI !


 ::calin::

----------


## Xtof68

> HEY VOUS AVEZ FINI DE VOUS MOQUEZ DE MOI !


EDIT : "VOUS AVEZ FINI DE VOUS MOQUER DE MOI" tant qu' faire....   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> EDIT : "VOUS AVEZ FINI DE VOUS MOQUER DE MOI" tant qu' faire....


C'tait sous l'effet de la colre  ::langue::

----------


## Xtof68

> C'tait sous l'effet de la colre


donc, tu viens de me confirmer ce qu'on m'a dit de toi : tu verras, elle met la langue !!!  ::langue::

----------


## LineLe

> donc, tu viens de me confirmer ce qu'on m'a dit de toi : tu verras, elle met la langue !!!


c'est plutt moyen a......
vraiment trs fin

----------


## Xtof68

> c'est plutt moyen a......
> vraiment trs fin


je peux tre plus raffin

----------


## LineLe

> je peux tre plus raffin


non c'est bon, la premire dmonstration est suffisante

----------


## SnakemaN

> donc, tu viens de me confirmer ce qu'on m'a dit de toi : tu verras, elle met la langue !!!


Voila, moi j'essaye d'tre romantique, dans la fret, le soleil couchant, l'odeur de pin fraichement coup toussaa et lui il vient tout casser  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

@Louis-Guillaume Morand : bah si... tu l'as pas vue??? Il est dans la sous-partie questionnaire-salace--remplir-obligatoirement-par-les-candidates ^^

----------


## jmulans

20 c'est bien  ::mouarf::  

nan a mon avis il faut un nombre important de jury comme a c'est plus representatif
apres on peut dire a la date du 30 juin par exemple on arrete les inscriptions du jury

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> 20 c'est bien  
> 
> nan a mon avis il faut un nombre important de jury comme a c'est plus representatif
> apres on peut dire a la date du 30 juin par exemple on arrete les inscriptions du jury


Vendu !!!!!!!!

----------


## jmulans

> Vendu !!!!!!!!


jamais de la vie  :8-):   ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

::):  @ Astartee : maintenant tes critiques, quoique pas mchantes du tout, ont un ct "coup dans l'eau".

et pour ce qui est de mon ct  ::boulet:: , je le revendique sans hsiter : il faut savoir se dfouler, et ce n'est pas dans une attitude mature, adulte et honorable que je me dfoule. Ca ne plat pas  tout le monde, mais a me soulage.

----------


## Astartee

Nan mais le problme c'est surtout que maintenant c'est moi qui passe pour la boulette de service qui poste des smileys pour obtenir le 1000me message  ::aie:: 

EDIT : moi aussi je peux supprimer mes messages d'abord ! gnark gnark gnark  ::twisted::

----------


## Commodore

::boulet:: 
hihi

----------


## Kerod

Cela aurait t plus simple si c'tait des posts qui veulent dire certaines choses  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

j'aurais mieux vu :
*[Troll] Election de MissDVP 2007*
comme titre pour ce thread

----------


## Erwy

> et pour ce qui est de mon ct , je le revendique sans hsiter


de toute faon si tu l'avais pas revendiqu, ils y en auraient eu pour le faire en ton nom et place  ::aie:: 
pas de raison que ce soit toujours les mmes qui se dfoulent ...

----------


## Rakken

Et alors, qui pour le 2000 message ?  ::aie:: 
On prend les paris ?

----------


## Commodore

on pourrait dj parier sur le fait qu'on arrivera ou non au 2000e post  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> on pourrait dj parier sur le fait qu'on arrivera ou non au 2000e post


T'as oubli un 0 Commodore .. Bouh la honte

----------


## Xtof68

@ Erwy : cher collgue, sache que je n'ai aucun besoin que les gens se chargent de me traiter de boulet, je suis trs dou pour acqurir cette rputation par moi-mme. 
Et je clos la parenthse du  ::boulet:: , puisque ce n'est pas le sujet de ce thread...  ::):

----------


## Rakken

> (...)puisque ce n'est pas le sujet de ce thread...


En vrai, il a un sujet ce thread ? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## loka

> on pourrait dj parier sur le fait qu'on arrivera ou non au 2000e post


Je parie qu'on y arrivera (vu comment c'est parti...  ::aie::  )

----------


## Shugo78

> EDIT : moi aussi je peux supprimer mes messages d'abord ! gnark gnark gnark


STP, tu peux supprimer celui o tu gache mon effet the grudge  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Astartee

> STP, tu peux supprimer celui o tu gache mon effet the grudge  ?


NAAAAAAAAAAN !  ::twisted::

----------


## Rakken

> STP, tu peux supprimer celui o tu gache mon effet the grudge  ?


Ah mais si tout le monde commence a supprimer ses messages, on va jamais arriver au 2000eme ! Ca va pas du tout ca !

----------


## Shugo78

steeeeeeuuuuuuuuuppppppplllllllllllllaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiit  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  !!!!!!!

----------


## Gueritarish

> steeeeeeuuuuuuuuuppppppplllllllllllllaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiit    !!!!!!!


On arrte de chouiner sur ce topic siouplait

----------


## Shugo78

Et voil, toi aussi tu gache mon effet  ::evilred:: 
Je ne chouinais pas, je voulais l'attendrir, mais faut pas le dire  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

Moi j'appelle a chouiner, mais bon j'dis a j'dis rien  ::aie::

----------


## Xtof68

j'assume et je revendique le fait que ce thread a commenc  partir en vrille avec mes premires interventions. Oui, je suis un  ::boulet:: , mais bon, fallait pas que je force beaucoup pour que a devienne contagieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## jmulans

il faut recruter des candidates  ::lahola::

----------


## gorgonite

> il faut recruter des candidates




une campagne de MP a tous les membres qui semblent fminines...  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> une campagne de MP a tous les membres qui semblent fminines...


A ce rythme l, tu vas te retrouver  envoyer des MP  nounoursonnes (pseudo qui ne me semble pas trs viril...  ::mrgreen:: ) alors qu'il fait parti du jury...

----------


## jmulans

bon il va falloir dresser une liste de toutes les damoiselles de DVP  ::P:   ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> bon il va falloir dresser une liste de toutes les damoiselles de DVP


Et sur quel critre tu veux te baser pour faire ta liste?

----------


## jmulans

j'en sais rien  ::aie:: 
en cherchant les pseudo "qui font fille"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> j'en sais rien 
> en cherchant les pseudo "qui font fille"


Tu vas te planter... ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> une campagne de MP a tous les membres qui semblent fminines...


Raahlalalalalala! vous vous tes tromps, c'est le prsident de la rpublique!
Un modo qui incite au remplissage des botes MP, pas bien  ::nono::   ::mouarf::

----------


## jmulans

> Raahlalalalalala! vous vous tes tromps, c'est le prsident de la rpublique!
> Un modo qui incite au remplissage des botes MP, pas bien


c'est un homme avant tout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Raahlalalalalala! vous vous tes tromps, c'est le prsident de la rpublique!


 ::mrgreen::  Vive coluche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Vive coluche


+10000
Tu vas  Fribourg ce we? Parat que c'est la fte.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> +10000
> Tu vas  Fribourg ce we? Parat que c'est la fte.


je pense que ce post peut tre lu, le "post le plus moins en rapport avec le sujet initial"  ::D: 

de tte facon, le WE, wichtounet pond des articles Windows et na!  ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> +10000
> Tu vas  Fribourg ce we? Parat que c'est la fte.


C'est la fte en effet, il y a plusieurs trucs en mme temps. Mais c'est pas encore sr que j'y sois, je serai peut-tre au festival du Gibloux.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> de tte facon, le WE, wichtounet pond des articles Windows et na!


Vous voyez comme on est exploit par les responsables de rubrique  ::cry::  

 ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Vous voyez comme on est exploit par les responsables de rubrique


LGM ->  ::sm::  <- Wicht'

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Envoy par Louis-Guillaume Morand
> 
> je pense que ce post peut tre lu, le "post le plus moins en rapport avec le sujet initial" 
> 
> de tte facon, le WE, wichtounet pond des articles Windows et na! 
> 
> 
> Vous voyez comme on est exploit par les responsables de rubrique


Des articles pour Windows en plus? Quelle horreur mon pauvre.  ::(:  





 ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> je pense que ce post peut tre lu, le "post le plus moins en rapport avec le sujet initial"


Pourquoi c'est sur moi que a tombe, zut... 
C'est vrai que Paris plage, la mer, les mduses, les chiens, les chats et les serpents a avait plus de rapport!  ::langue::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Pourquoi c'est sur moi que a tombe, zut... 
> C'est vrai que Paris plage, la mer, les mduses, les chiens, les chats et les serpents a avait plus de rapport!


qui aime bien chatie bien  ::oops::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> qui aime bien chatie bien


Trop tard, tu es fais  ::langue::

----------


## Mamilie

[Mode jeboude on]...

----------


## Mamilie

> Moi je m'y suis mis aussi... M'enfin c'est bien moins concluant... Fallait-il aller jusqu' supplier ?
> (En mme temps et entre nous... Se faire jeter par une arachnophobe confirme... C'est vraiment se faire jeter ?, vue la sant mentale de la personne concerne ?)
> Je ne pense pas non...


Toi tu vas te faire tabasser  coup d'aspirateur...

----------


## LineLe

> Toi tu vas te faire tabasser  coup d'aspirateur...


ah non je ne frappe pas  coup d'aspirateur

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Et il recommence  
> 
> 
> 
> Comment a, moi aussi ???


Si,si,

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> ah non je ne frappe pas  coup d'aspirateur


Pardon j'avais oubli...

@Sango: Toi tu vas te faire massacrer au lance-flammes... ::mouarf::

----------


## sango85

> Toi tu vas te faire tabasser  coup d'aspirateur...


Certes ma chre... Au fait, qui ne prfre pas les chats aux poules ?  ::aie::  
(Ca ne va pas tre  l'aspirateur, mais au lance-flamme je crois l...)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Si,si,


Bon, ben, d'accord  ::aie::  




> Elfe : Sortez-moi d'ici c'est tout gluant !
> Nain : Elle dit qu'on devrait lui balancer des rochers sur la gueule pour l'achever.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Mais pourquoi tu lui crases la main ??
> C'est pour l'empcher de tomber


 ::aie:: 

Edit : 
Depuis qu'un copain m'a fait cout : ma femme le maudit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Edit : 
> Depuis qu'un copain m'a fait cout : ma femme le maudit


Lol

Pendant qu'on y est, tu connais "Reflets d'acide", c'est aussi une aventure assez dlirante, l'humour est pas mal sur les jeux de mots et est un peu plus graveleux par moment, mais c'est vachement hilarant aussi  ::mouarf::  On a aussi droit au bagarre elfe-nain, sauf que le nain est un homme  ::mrgreen::  

les personnes sont aussi super, surtout Trichelieu  ::aie::  

Donc en attendant le prochain pisode de Naheulbeuk, tu peux aller l : http://www.synopsite.com/pages/reflets_d_acidepag.html  ::mrgreen:: 

Ta femme va aussi me maudire maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> En fait tu peux ptet m'aider  produire les autres photos


Et quel type de photo tu veux me faire faire?  ::aie::  

Je ne me dplace que pour la photo en tenue de plage.  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Ta femme va aussi me maudire maintenant


Elle ne te connait pas  ::mouarf::  

 ::merci::

----------


## LineLe

> Je ne me dplace que pour la photo en tenue de plage.


Pas de chance, c'est la seule que j'ai  ::mouarf::  
A moins que tu ne me paies une tenue de plage et que tu m'emmenes en vacances  la plage pour en faire une qui soit mieux

Il me manque toutes les autres

----------


## sango85

> A moins que tu ne me paies une tenue de plage et que tu m'emmenes en vacances  la plage pour en faire une qui soit mieux.


 Je ne viens pas de l'Alsace... C'est jouable... (Je passe tous mes WE  la mer  ::lol::  )

----------


## LineLe

> Je ne viens pas de l'Alsace... C'est jouable... (Je passe tous mes WE  la mer  )


toi le morveux je ne te fais pas confiance, et ce serait te laisser gagner

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Elle ne te connait pas


Heureusement  ::aie:: 

J'espre qu'elle ne trane pas sur les forums de DVP  ::mouarf::

----------


## jmulans

> Pas de chance, c'est la seule que j'ai  
> A moins que tu ne me paies une tenue de plage et que tu m'emmenes en vacances  la plage pour en faire une qui soit mieux
> 
> Il me manque toutes les autres


tu peux deja mettre celle l  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Elle ne te connait pas


T'es sur ?  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> tu peux deja mettre celle l


euh
elle y est dj
et j'en ai rajout une dcoupe

----------


## jmulans

> euh
> elle y est dj
> et j'en ai rajout une dcoupe


ah oui je suis c** j'avais pas fait gaffe  ::aie::  ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pas de chance, c'est la seule que j'ai


Arg...  ::(:  




> A moins que tu ne me paies une tenue de plage et que tu m'emmenes en vacances  la plage pour en faire une qui soit mieux


Bah,  court terme l, j'ai pas de vacances donc c'est rgl.  ::(:  




> Il me manque toutes les autres


Bon allez je suis ton homme!  ::D:  

J'aurais au moins la satisfaction de faire celle en tenue de soire.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Bon allez je suis ton homme!  
> 
> J'aurais au moins la satisfaction de faire celle en tenue de soire.


Tope l !
Faut juste esprer que j'arrive  trouver la tenue de soire la semaine prochaine  ::?:

----------


## kromartien

Bah en fait comme il n'y a pas de photos, j'aurai tendance  dire que les lecteurs ne peuvent faire des conclusions que sur l'intelligence des candidates et non pas sur leur physique.

Donc oui, c'est certain LineLe a une cerveau, j'en suis convaincu en lisant ses posts, mais quant  savoir si c'est une belle pouffe, Je demande  voir  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Bah en fait comme il n'y a pas de photos, j'aurai tendance  dire que les lecteurs ne peuvent faire des conclusions que sur l'intelligence des candidates et non pas sur leur physique.
> 
> Donc oui, c'est certain LineLe a une cerveau, j'en suis convaincu en lisant ses posts, mais quant  savoir si c'est une belle pouffe, Je demande  voir


Imagine une charmante demoiselle aussi belle qu'intelligente, la femme parfaite tout simplement...
ben c'est moi  ::aie::

----------


## kromartien

Oui mon imagination me met au supplice sur ce point, c'est bien certain.

Alors, quelles sont les chances des autres concurrentes face  tant de beaut?

----------


## LineLe

> Oui mon imagination me met au supplice sur ce point, c'est bien certain.
> 
> Alors, quelles sont les chances des autres concurrentes face  tant de beaut?


Mais nous sommes toutes des femmes parfaites

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Mais nous sommes toutes des femmes parfaites


Suffit d'y croire, a parat tellement vident de surcrot  ::roll:: 

Tellement parfaites qu'elles ronchonnes quant  rendre les photos publiques  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Suffit d'y croire, a parat tellement vident de surcrot 
> 
> Tellement parfaites qu'elles ronchonnes quant  rendre les photos publiques


ronchonnent

(a t'apprendra)

----------


## kromartien

MMH... Pour la photo en maillot de bain chancr je comprends qu'elles puissent avoir certaines rticences. Invoquer la pudeur est tout  fait comprhensible et tout  votre honneur.

Cependant, en vous voyant aussi certaines de votre beaut, et dans votre persvrance  n'en rien vouloir dvoiler, j'ai l'intuition que le spectacle de l'impatience des mles de DVP.net vous est fort distrayant mes demoiselles.

----------


## zodd

> MMH... Pour la photo en maillot de bain chancr je comprends qu'elles puissent avoir certaines rticences. Invoquer la pudeur est tout  fait comprhensible et tout  votre honneur.
> 
> Cependant, en vous voyant aussi certaines de votre beaut, et dans votre persvrance  n'en rien vouloir dvoiler, j'ai l'intuition que le spectacle de l'impatience des mles de DVP.net vous est fort distrayant mes demoiselles.


+1
De toutes faon c'est bien connut qu'elles prennent un malin plaisir  nous faire marcher...

----------


## jmulans

arf, Poussy-Puce s'est pas inscrite durant le week end  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> +1
> De toutes faon c'est bien connut qu'elles prennent un malin plaisir  nous faire marcher...


marcher ? non...
courir, oui  ::aie:: 
bon ok j'ai peut-tre un peu beaucoup survalu la marchandise de mon ct  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> marcher ? non...
> courir, oui 
> bon ok j'ai peut-tre un peu beaucoup survalu la marchandise de mon ct


mais non, a s'appelle "mettre en valeur"  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> mais non, a s'appelle "mettre en valeur"


pour les photos vais ptet me couvrir de billets de 500 alors  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> pour les photos vais ptet me couvrir de billets de 500 alors


si t'en a pas assez, cache juste certains endroits  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loka

> si t'en a pas assez, cache juste certains endroits


Le nez ? le nombril ? l'index de la main gauche ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmulans

> Le nez ? le nombril ? l'index de la main gauche ?


les genoux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

> [Mode Blonde]
> non en fait c'tait surtout pour prouver que je ne suis pas seulement une belle pouffe, mais que j'ai aussi un cerveau
> [/Mode Blonde]


Ou alors tu as juste russi  montrer que tu n'avais pas reconnu la rfrence...



Indice : a commence par "La guerre" et a finit par "des boutons".
Ah bon, y'avait pas de rfrence, c'tait bien une erreur, et c'est mme pour a que buchs n'a pas protest de son innocence ?  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

Bon, me voil de retour de mes vacances... Pour constater que j'ai du me farcir 20 pages  lire aux boulots... Bon, on pourra dire que a m'aura un peu relanc dans le travail :p
En tout cas, vous avez encore russi  m'bourriffer mon LGM (pas l pour le secourir)...(d'ailleurs LGM tu parlais de coucher avec moi?? O_o je suis pas un garon facile)
Sinon, je constate que vous avez commenc  travailler Poussy-Puce pour qu'elle s'inscrive -->  je vous flicite  ::mrgreen:: 
Il ne faut pas oublier de dire  Mamilie, qu'elle est toujours la bienvenue et que le portail lui tend ses gentils petits bras (programmm par notre cher LGM)
Voil, c'est tout ce que j'avais  dire...
Bonne continuation de trav... euh de trollage  ::mouarf:: 

Et vive Naheulbeuk :p

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ah bon, y'avait pas de rfrence, c'tait bien une erreur, et c'est mme pour a que buchs n'a pas protest de son innocence ?


Hum, comment dire, mais j'ai pas tout suivi l en fait  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

> Hum, comment dire, mais j'ai pas tout suivi l en fait


  Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas venu  Ben alors tu connais pas la guerre des boutons??? (le film, pas le roman)

----------


## Astartee

Alors : quand je vois une grossire utilisation du conditionnel  la place de l'imparfait du subjonctif dans une proposition conditionnelle, j'accorde immdiatement le bnfice du doute  l'auteur de la "faute", en l'honneur de la clbre citation _"Si j'aurais su j'aurais pas v'nu."_ de _La guerre des boutons_.
D'autant que je m'amuse de temps en temps  faire ce genre de fautes, mais bien sr j'en rajoute d'autres dans la mme phrase pour que tout le monde comprenne que c'tait fait essqueprs  ::aie:: 


Et comme tu n'as pas protest "mais euh c'tait fait exprs euh !" aprs la remarque de LineLe, je suppose qu'en fait ce n'tait PAS fait exprs et que ma tentative  te sauver va chouer.

Voil, c'est tout...

----------


## Astartee

Bah, encore plus courant, il y a "nonchalant".

Mais le verbe "chaloir" lui-mme, vous le rencontrez souvent,  part dans "peu me chaut" ?
D'aprs ce que SnakemaN cite, non  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Tient, on a une nouvelle (capucine1983)... Y'as de la comptition, dit donc...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bebel

Par contre son questionnaire, bah il est un peu largement compltement et surtout totalement illisible.

----------


## Gueritarish

Retour au sujet principal.... La reproduction des bulots dans les fosses marines
Euh, le concours Miss DVP (me suis tromp, a arrive  ::aie:: ) Plein  de bonnes nouvelles : 
+ Nouvelle participante --> capucine1983 qui a dj mis une photo
+ Plein de photos
+ Plein de formulaires
+ Plein de bonne humeur
(Peut-tre qu'il y a trop de Plein..et peut-tre qu'ils sont exagr, mais bon.. a fais toujours plaisir ^^)
S'il y a trop de Plein, on peut mettre un trop-plein

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Plein  de bonnes nouvelles : 
> + Nouvelle participante --> capucine1983 qui a dj mis une photo
> + Plein de photos
> + Plein de formulaires
> + Plein de bonne humeur


Je le sent content notre petit GueGue...  ::king::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je le sent content notre petit GueGue...


Bah oui je suis tout moustill (d'autant plus que c'est moi qui ai recrut capucine :p)

----------


## Deadpool

/me commence  regretter de ne pas avoir postul comme jur.  ::(:  



'fin bon spa grave.  ::aie::

----------


## Rei Angelus

> + Nouvelle participante --> capucine1983 qui a dj mis une photo


Et mme 4 maintenant !!  :8O:  

C'est trop pour moi, je ne vais jamais pouvoir suivre le rythme.

----------


## Deadpool

> Et mme 4 maintenant !!  
> 
> C'est trop pour moi, je ne vais jamais pouvoir suivre le rythme.


Mon pauvre. Quel dur labeur.  ::lol::

----------


## Cybher

et encore on peut s'attauquer  comprendre son questionnaire  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

├⌂┘T╚♣╚█~ *






* traduction : je comprend ce qui choque avec ce questionnaire  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

Il suffit qu'elle recommence avec un zouli .txt plutt qu'un vilain .doc !  ::P: 

Ceci n'est qu'une supposition... qui me semble tout de mme fort plausible.

----------


## Poussy-Puce

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a le formulaire... y' lisible!!! 
(A part qu'elle n'a pas laiss les questions!!!)

 ::cry::  Elle c'est inscrite aprs moi... et dj + de photos... j'prends du retard l  ::aie::  !!!

----------


## BiM

Vous avez remarquez que c'est la mme pause pour les 4 photos ?  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Vous avez remarquez que c'est la mme pause pour les 4 photos ?


Oui... j'avais juste pas os le mentionner!!! ::oops::

----------


## haltabush

Hh, alors on commence  se crper le chignon pour savoir qui va gagner, hein?
Des coups bas, des traitrises, du suspense... On veut tout a! sinon on retourne voir la Star Ac ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

c'est pas loft storie la ^^




> Hh, alors on commence  se crper le chignon pour savoir qui va gagner, hein?
> Des coups bas, des traitrises, du suspense... On veut tout a! sinon on retourne voir la Star Ac

----------


## Astartee

> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a le formulaire... y' lisible!!!


C'est parce qu'il a t chang depuis !




> Vous avez remarquez que c'est la mme pause pour les 4 photos ?


Oui j'avais vu mais je ne vais quand mme pas faire de remarque comme quoi il est inutile de mettre 4 fois la mme photo, je ne compte pas passer pour une mauvaise joueuse chieuse et jalouse  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

> Vous avez remarquez que c'est la mme pause pour les 4 photos ?


oui toujours le mme profil !

----------


## Bebel

A la la comme c'est impitoyable les filles.

----------


## loka

c'est  cause de la fonction anti-flood, oblig d'attendre 30 sec  chaque fois...

----------


## loka

> Je pensais que le dcompte c'tait pour le nombre de seconde avant que mon inscription fonctionne.... tsss j'suis dcue l....
> 
> Mon questionnaire est tout prt  tre post... si seulement je pouvais me connecter.....


Tu peux me l'envoyer avec les photos si tu veux, je m'occupe du reste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmulans

> c'est  cause de la fonction anti-flood, oblig d'attendre 30 sec  chaque fois...


y'en a c'est 12h  ::?:

----------


## loka

2007 comme l'anne...

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Et sinon, des fois tu lis..... les messages des autres?  
> 
> PS : le boulet tait peut-tre de trop, mais a soulage :p
> Allez, Poussy-Puce, je t'aime toujours


Oui, oui... je t'avais lu, t'inquite... j'voulais juste trouver quelque chose pour remettre de l'ordre dans la srie de fantasmes qui passaient ici...  ::aie::   Mais j'ai cru remarquer que la venu du 2000 posts a t plus efficace...

PS: N'oublie pas que j'attends toujours la photo menott avec ta copine qui te frappe  coup de cuillre de bois!!! Dsl, j'ai pas oubli!!!

----------


## Deadpool

> J'aurai jamais cru que tu pouvais tre aussi obsd... Moi qui te voyais comme un vrai mtalleux, un pur, un dur...  
> 
> Je te remettrais dans le droit chemin lors de notre prochaine rencontre musicale !


Je vois pas en quoi tre obsd et mtalleux est incompatible.  ::?:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Elle lit ce qu'elle veut.. et traite l encore de boulet....
> N'oublie pas qu'ici  les miss sont toutes des reines et font ce qu'elles veulent !!!


Je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas traiter les miss de boulet.... Je suis quelqu'un de libre et je trouve que "boulet" c'est mignon comme pseudo-insulte... Aprs, si tu veux montrer comment tu joues trop bien les mles protecteur, je t'en prie dfoule toi..

@Baquardie : LGM m'a dis qu'il allait rparer a ce soir... Donc, on compte sur ton inscription demain ^^

----------


## zodd

> Je vois pas en quoi tre obsd et mtalleux est incompatible.


+1... en gnral ca va mme de paire  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Je vois pas en quoi tre obsd et mtalleux est incompatible.


moi je croyais que 


```

```

et que donc a n'avait rien  voir avec le fait d'tre mtalleux ou quoique ce soit d'autre d'ailleurs

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je vois pas en quoi tre obsd et mtalleux est incompatible.


Moi non plus mais je voulais te taquin un peu...  ::mouarf::  

 ::calin::   ::chin::   ::love2::

----------


## Gueritarish

> PS: N'oublie pas que j'attends toujours la photo menott avec ta copine qui te frappe  coup de cuillre de bois!!! Dsl, j'ai pas oubli!!!


Chose promise, chose due --> Si tu gagnes l'lection on a dis ^^
Je fais la photo ce week end  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> +1... en gnral ca va mme de paire


De paire de quoi ?  ::aie::  

Oups, pardon...

----------


## Baquardie

> @Baquardie : LGM m'a dis qu'il allait rparer a ce soir... Donc, on compte sur ton inscription demain ^^


Ouais j'ai vu a, alors j'vais essayer d'y penser demain... je tombe en vacances ce soir...  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> je tombe en vacances ce soir...


Alors, je savais qu'on pouvait tomber dans les pommes, tomber malades, tomber amoureux, ou mme tomber de haut mais tomber en vacances???? Jamais entendu cette expression  ::mouarf2::

----------


## gorgonite

le formulaire d'inscription 
http://morandl.e-supinfo.net/MissDVP/?m=register



ce qu'il faut remplir pour toi :
Pseudo : Baquardie
Mot de passe ...
id developpez : 21017
age : ???? 
coche en tant que participant

----------


## Baquardie

> Alors, je savais qu'on pouvait tomber dans les pommes, tomber malades, tomber amoureux, ou mme tomber de haut mais tomber en vacances???? Jamais entendu cette expression


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::    Oui oui, a fait pas mal en plus, c'est mme plutt agrable comme chute!   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Astartee

C'est contagieux, au moins ?  ::ange::

----------


## Baquardie

> ce qu'il faut remplir pour toi :
> Pseudo : Baquardie
> Mot de passe ...
> id developpez : 21017
> age : ???? 
> coche en tant que participant


Old news, y'a vraiment un prob avec votre systme, JDM ou entout cas le gars responsable va me rgler cela ce soir  ::):

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Chose promise, chose due --> Si tu gagnes l'lection on a dis ^^
> Je fais la photo ce week end



NON, NON, NON... c'tait si je m'inscrivais... j'suis inscrite maintenant... avec un formulaire, une photo...et 2 beaux vlos!!!!  :8-):  Maintenant tu me dois une photo!!! 
[Menteuse]Promis je la monterai pas  personne[/Menteuse]

Et LineLe... ta condition est parfaite et rpond tout  fait  la ralit...Preuve, tu parles de boue et a fait 2 pages de posts!!! a s'offre mme de venir arbiter ici!!! C'est quand mme pas la porte  ct...

@Baquardie: J'crois que je vais t'appeler Lundi si t'ai pas inscrite... MOI JE VEUX TIRER LES CHEVEUX  QUELQU'UN!!! Question de marquer des points, surtout pas par pur plaisir, je fais a que pour le concours bien sr!!! ::lol::

----------


## Baquardie

> C'est contagieux, au moins ?


10 jours par anne, oui...

----------


## Gueritarish

> les 4 premires lettres de ton pseudo te vont si bien


Jolie rattrapage Cortex  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Te taper les 40 dernires pages 
> 
> Ravi de t'avoir rendu service


Bien trop gnreux toi... 

Moi j'aurais dit:
Les 146 dernires pages + une photo enroul dans les barbels lectrifis, menotts!!!

J'suis certaine qu'avec une telle photo, les geekettes ici prsentes accepterais de lui envoyer une photo (en 10px par 10px) en mp!!!

----------


## LineLe

> Ah, le souci du dtail de notre LineLe nationale ^^
> C'est beau..


Que veux tu, dformation professionnelle  ::aie:: 

C'est surtout que j'ai dj eu trois fuites, maintenant qu'ils ont chang tous les joints et driv un tuyau c'est bon... Par contre, ils ressemblaient pas vraiment au plombier polonais qu'on a l'habitude de voir... je te garantis que je restais pas derrire quand ils se baissaient...  :8O:  

j'attends les misres de l'lectricien maintenant  ::aie::  (s'il vient un jour, je le sens bien dbarquer sans prvenir demain matin)

----------


## Mamilie

Pff je pars plus en vacances moi, qu'est ce que c'est long un tro... euh une discussion de cette envergure quand on loupe 3 jours ouvrs...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pff je pars plus en vacances moi, qu'est ce que c'est long un tro... euh une discussion de cette envergure quand on loupe 3 jours ouvrs...


Et encore tu t'es pas encore inscrite... Manquerai plus que a et que BiM nous montre ses photos... Alors l, c'est 50 pages/jour !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmulans

> Et encore tu t'es pas encore inscrite... Manquerai plus que a et que BiM nous montre ses photos... Alors l, c'est 50 pages/jour !


c'est vrai a mamilie est pas encore inscrite  :8O:

----------


## Mamilie

> Et encore tu t'es pas encore inscrite... Manquerai plus que a et que BiM nous montre ses photos... Alors l, c'est 50 pages/jour !


Pourquoi? Tu la connais si bien?
Et puis vous n'avez plus besoin de moi. j'vais m'faire taper

----------


## Gueritarish

> Et encore tu t'es pas encore inscrite... Manquerai plus que a et que BiM nous montre ses photos... Alors l, c'est 50 pages/jour !


Je dois dire chapeau Messire... Chapeau bas ^^
Voil, il suffit d'une phrase de DDT et voil comment on remet Mamilie et BiM dans le droit chemin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

Aller Mamilie  :;): 
entre AOC...

----------


## Gueritarish

Je dois vous annoncer une triste nouvelle...
J'ai essay de recruter xave ( ::lol::   :8O:   ::aie::   ::mrgreen::   ::aie::   ::(:  )
Je m'en suis sorti sans trop de casse. J'ai  peine perdu un oeil (j'ai du l'arracher, parce qu'avec un coup de patte, elle me l'avait  moiti sorti de l'orbite) j'ai des ctes cass et je crois bien qu'elle m'a prlev environ 3kg de chair (en tout, parce qu'en fait, c'tait des petits bout  chaque fois...)
Finalement, je m'en suis sorti tant bien que mal parce qu'elle tait sur la digestion et qu'elle avait donc dj manger... :8O: 
Je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-mme... J'ai eu du mal  me reconnatre dans un miroir

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Et puis vous n'avez plus besoin de moi. j'vais m'faire taper


A a c'est faux... plus on est de fous plus on rit!!!
Allez... inscrit toi avant tes vancances, pcq les inscriptions se terminent le 30 quand mme!!!

----------


## Bebel

> A a c'est faux... plus on est de fous plus on rit!!!
> Allez... inscrit toi avant tes vancances, pcq les inscriptions se terminent le 30 quand mme!!!


C'est pas faux, en plus ca permettrait de marquer le fait que tu ai chang d'avatar. (toutes les excuses sont bonnes). Mais aussi par compassion pour ce pauvre Gueritarish, qui n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-mme.

----------


## jmulans

> Aller Mamilie 
> entre AOC...


c'est quoi AOC ?  ::oops::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> c'est quoi AOC ?


Appellation d'origine controle ?

----------


## LineLe

> c'est quoi AOC ?


Appellation d'Origine qui a vraiment la Classe  ::mouarf::  

Tenue de soire Made in AOC  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> Appellation d'origine controle ?


  ::mouarf2:: 

apparement c'est une localisation  ::P:

----------


## gege2061

> apparement c'est une localisation


*A*bitant(e) de *O*te *C*orse ?

Cherchez pas je cours trop vite  ::dehors::

----------


## sango85

Non moi je pencherai plus pour un* Alsacien(ne) tement Chauvin*  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Non moi je pencherai plus pour un* Alsacien(ne) tement Chauvin*


C'est un plonasme  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> C'est un plonasme


Dis donc toi... tu joues avec ta vie !
continue comme a et t'auras pas le temps de vieillir !

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi aussi j'ai un pome

SpiderCochon
SpiderCochon
il peut marcher au plafond
attention voil SpiderCochon

 ::dehors::

----------


## Shugo78

> attention voil SpiderCochon


 ::nono:: , c'est attention SpiderCochon est l !
 ::dehors:: 
ps : je serais pas rest longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> , c'est attention SpiderCochon est l !


Oui je sais mais a c'est la chanson.
Moi j'en ai fait un pome  ::aie:: 
Et fallait bien que a rime  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bien le bonjour les gens, ca va pas trop chaud ?
Bientot les vacances pour certains  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Bien le bonjour les gens, ca va pas trop chaud ?
> Bientot les vacances pour certains


Bientt les quoi ?

----------


## Shugo78

Fin de la semaine et c'est bon pour moi  ::P:

----------


## max44410

Salut, 

De tous les profils public que j'ai pu consulter... autrement dit 4...
(ou alors j'ai loup une page ou deux du topic comment outre passer l'obligation d'etre inscrit pour consulter les profils) ma prfrence est pour "poussy-puce", meme si mon avis ne compte pas puisque je ne fais pas parti du jury (je ne viens pas assez souvent dans la taverne je pense... j'ai loup le coche) je voulais quand meme le dire. ca fait toujours plaisir de se sentir apprci. 

Bref sur ce bonne chance  toutes les concurentes (et/ou coucurrent... qui sait de nos jours). Je trouve a super de d'organiser un truc comme a... dommage j'ai loup le concour mister Developpez.com, enfin bravo  tous ceux qui organise a.

 ::king::

----------


## jmulans

> Fin de la semaine et c'est bon pour moi


la ferme  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Ouais moi il me reste 3 semaines  tirer :'(

----------


## Shugo78

> la ferme


[MODE ENFOIRE ON]
Oui, et je pars en guadeloupe une semaine  ::mouarf:: , et puis je bronzerais  un endroit ou il fait 10 voir 20 degrs de plus qu'ici  ::mouarf:: , et puis je.....
[/MODE ENFOIRE OFF]
 ::aie::  
"Pas taper !"

----------


## Astartee

Mouahaha, moi a y est je suis en vacances pour un mois  ::twisted:: 

Par contre je dois encore prparer le rapport et la soutenance de stage (trs trs dur, surtout que j'ai l'impression d'avoir mal fait mon boulot et que du coup je ne vais jamais russir  "me vendre"), rviser un cours que je dois rattraper  la rentre (a a ira), trouver un logement pour l'an prochain (et cette $*% de socit de gestion de la rsidence qui m'intresse a des horaires de boulot incroyables, j'ai toujours pas russi  la contacter).
Donc je suis en vacances mais en fait je suis en train de stresser et de procrastiner  mort  ::cry:: 

Sinon, je viens de me rendre compte, en regardant mes photos sur un meilleur cran que celui du boulot, que celles que j'ai scannes sont vraiment dgueulasses pleines de poussire  ::?:

----------


## jmulans

> [MODE ENFOIRE ON]
> Oui, et je pars en guadeloupe une semaine , et puis je bronzerais  un endroit ou il fait 10 voir 20 degrs de plus qu'ici , et puis je.....
> [/MODE ENFOIRE OFF]
>  
> "Pas taper !"


Moi ->  ::kill::  <- Shugo78

----------


## haltabush

Laisse m'en un morceau, tu veux, JMulans?

----------


## jmulans

> Mouahaha, moi a y est je suis en vacances pour un mois 
> 
> Par contre je dois encore prparer le rapport et la soutenance de stage (trs trs dur, surtout que j'ai l'impression d'avoir mal fait mon boulot et que du coup je ne vais jamais russir  "me vendre"), rviser un cours que je dois rattraper  la rentre (a a ira), trouver un logement pour l'an prochain (et cette $*% de socit de gestion de la rsidence qui m'intresse a des horaires de boulot incroyables, j'ai toujours pas russi  la contacter).
> Donc je suis en vacances mais en fait je suis en train de stresser et de procrastiner  mort 
> 
> Sinon, je viens de me rendre compte, en regardant mes photos sur un meilleur cran que celui du boulot, que celles que j'ai scannes sont vraiment dgueulasses pleines de poussire


mmmm moi aussi j'ai un rapport de stage a faire, une soutenance a preparer, un appart a chercher sur Paris  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> Laisse m'en un morceau, tu veux, JMulans?


tu pourra le frapper au sol  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Korko Fain

Les vacances sont finies de mon cot. Apres 2 semaines  Barcelone le temps est pourri en Normandie :p

----------


## Shugo78

::mouarf2:: , a ne changera pas la fait que je suis bientt en vacances et pas vous  ::mrgreen::  
J'aurais pas du en rajouter une couche  ::aie::  
ps @ Astartee :
[MODE SOUS ENTENDU VICIEU ON]
Tu es sur que le manque de qualit des images vient vraiment du scanner  ::aie::  ? 
[/MODE SOUS ENTENDU VICIEU OFF]
 ::dehors:: 
Je sors beaucoup aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

ay je viens de rcuperer mon net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ca va etre livraison de questionnaire et photos ds que je peux  ::): 

la poisse ce net le techos a fait un truc totalement illgal :s mais je m'en fou j'ia mon net

----------


## Astartee

> Tu es sur que le manque de qualit des images vient vraiment du scanner ?


Non, a vient plutt de la photo, qui a pas mal souffert.

Je vois pas le sous-entendu vicieux... T'es pas un peu bizarre ?

----------


## Shugo78

C'est trop subtil  ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> @Louis-Guillaume Morand : tiens je vais dire ca a mon homme en rentrant pour voir comment il le prend ... "chri, suggres tu l'accouplement ?"


j'ai coll l'image mais comme tout mAAAAle qui se respecte, j'ai pas lu bien loin. y a mme pas d'image  ::aie::  (mais c'est marrant que voir comment c'tait y a pas si longtemps  ::): )

----------


## jmulans

alors plus personne ?  :8-): 
pas meme des qebecquoises ? si je les ai pas toutes vexes  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

bon ca y est je l'ai fait... je regrette dj mais je l'ai fait...

----------


## jmulans

> bon ca y est je l'ai fait... je regrette dj mais je l'ai fait...


 public ?

t'as pas a regretter  :;):

----------


## Poussy-Puce

Oui, oui... les Qubecoises sont l... c'est juste qu'elles n'ont pas l'habitude de voir du monde l'pm!!! Et en passant, elles sont dures  vexer ces QC  ::aie::  


Et toutes mes flicitations  Anitshka! ::lahola::  

Tu vas voir, c'est pas si terrible, a permet juste au gens qui ne sont pas dans le concours de pouvoir faire quand mme un peu partie de ce p'tit jeu!!!  ::yaisse2::  

Baquardie, t'es o... on a une nouvelle recrue public!!! Nous sommes maintenant en minorit dans le public  ::aie::  Mais toujours les 2 premires  l'avoir fait

----------


## Baquardie

Wouhouo!!!!  

FLICITATION anitshka !  Je suis trs fire de toi!   ::chin::  

Effectivement en aprs midi a ne vaut mme plus la peine de faire F5 ici c'est trop mort haha  ::zzz::

----------


## jmulans

bah c'est malin j'etais parti me coucher !
comme vous voyez je me leve tot  ::aie::

----------


## pinocchio

> Dsole j'ai pas prcis: je suis pas en France, vous avez une journe entire pour trouver o je suis, a devrait suffire  
> Tch!


Ben selon Wikipdia, il y'a deux options : le bnin ou la suisse.

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> bah c'est malin j'etais parti me coucher !
> comme vous voyez je me leve tot


J'comprends que tu te lves tt... tellement que je venais tout juste de me coucher!!! Pour moi tu as poster ce message il tait 00:41!!!

C'est bien tranquille ce matin, j'avais juste 3 ou 4 nouveaux posts  lire ce matin... on se relche les ami(e)s!!!

----------


## zodd

bon bin juste pour dire que moi suis l aussi..

C'est mort aujourd'hui..

----------


## Baquardie

> C'est bien tranquille ce matin, j'avais juste 3 ou 4 nouveaux posts  lire ce matin... on se relche les ami(e)s!!!


Ouff effectivement je m'attendais bien  avoir plusieurs pages  lire... vous manquez de caf?   ::P: 

Il n'y a mme pas eu de raction au sujet de la nouvelle concurrente publique... hey les mecs, ztes pas content?   ::king::

----------


## Bebel

> Ouff effectivement je m'attendais bien  avoir plusieurs pages  lire... vous manquez de caf?  
> 
> Il n'y a mme pas eu de raction au sujet de la nouvelle concurrente publique... hey les mecs, ztes pas content?


Bah si mais on le sera plus quand il y aura soit des photos soit le questionnaire. Ou en attendant que certaines mettent un peu plus de photos  ::aie::   il n'y a pas grand chose  dire

----------


## zodd

> Ouff effectivement je m'attendais bien  avoir plusieurs pages  lire... vous manquez de caf?  
> 
> Il n'y a mme pas eu de raction au sujet de la nouvelle concurrente publique... hey les mecs, ztes pas content?


si d'autant plus que la nouvelle "publique" est super souriante.. ca fait plaisir  voir  :;):

----------


## Baquardie

Votre journe achve, moi mon djeuner s'en viens j'ai faim hh!

Je vais essayer de 1) retrouver mon appareil numrique et de 2) prendre une dernire photo pour votre plus grand plaisir.  

J'ai une date limite?

----------


## LineLe

15 aot
avec un peu de chance demain je rcupre un morceau de ma tenue de soire...   ::?:

----------


## granquet

marqu en gros sur le portail:
*/!\ Inscriptions closes - Les filles doivent uploader photos et questionnaires avant le 14 aout 23h59 (GMT+1)!!! /!\*

fin, je dis a ... je dis rien  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Lz retour de LineLe  ::D:  
Qui n'tais pas dans les 15 derniers messages  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Votre journe achve, moi mon djeuner s'en viens j'ai faim hh!
> 
> Je vais essayer de 1) retrouver mon appareil numrique et de 2) prendre une dernire photo pour votre plus grand plaisir.  
> 
> J'ai une date limite?


MOUHAHAHAHAHA, retrouver mon appareil photo... Baquardiiiiiiieeee.... c'est pas bien de mentir comme a!!!! J'veux bien croire que c'est pas trs propre chez toi d  ton rcent dmnagement... mais TOI... perdre ton appareil photo... ::mouarf2::  

Et la date limite pour les photos c'est le 15 aot... il nous reste un peu de temps quand mme!

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> marqu en gros sur le portail:
> */!\ Inscriptions closes - Les filles doivent uploader photos et questionnaires avant le 14 aout 23h59 (GMT+1)!!! /!\*
> 
> fin, je dis a ... je dis rien


 :8O:   Heu....faut pas prendre a comme a... tu vois la question a donne de la vie  ce thread! :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Lz retour de LineLe  
> Qui n'tais pas dans les 15 derniers messages


bah a fait depuis ce matin que je suis l... mais j'ai toujours et encore rien  dire... pas de c****e et encore moins quelque chose d'intelligent  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> je ne suis pas greff  mon pc ( = + de 48h sans l'allumer)


Comme moi, a fait trois semaines que je ne l'ai pas teint, donc largement plus que 48h sans l'allumer  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> ( = + de 48h sans l'allumer)


Bah moi je drague pas mon ordinateur donc je suis pas un geek ? 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

ma geekness a chut en flche rcemment:
=> opration de la myopie donc plus de lunettes
=> travail toute la journe sur un pc donc plus envie le soir
=> rinscription  des activits sportives
=> vieux pc pas encore chang

reste le caf, ami indissociable de la matine.

au secours.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Comme moi, a fait trois semaines que je ne l'ai pas teint, donc largement plus que 48h sans l'allumer


moi c'est plutot comme commodre, 




> => travail toute la journe sur un pc donc plus envie le soir

----------


## Korko Fain

Bah moi j'ai envi d'en faire en rentrant du boulot mme si je passe ma journe devant car je suis limit au boulot alors que chez moi je fais ce que je veux alors je fais bien plus de choses.

----------


## Poussy-Puce

Moi quand je rentre l't, je fais mes trucs, genre lire les mails, payer mes comptes, un peu de shopping ebay quelques fois, (uploader des photos sur DVP, mais comme vous pouvez le constater c'est plutt rare!)... Ensuite j'vais jouer dehors... l'hiver je fais un peu plus d'msn et de jeux... sinon, le PC c'est pour le bureau! 

Mais le caf... boisson INDISPENSABLE pour commencer ma journe.... avant a, je suis d'humeur *meurtrire*! ::furieux::

----------


## LineLe

> Mais le caf... boisson INDISPENSABLE pour commencer ma journe.... avant a, je suis d'humeur *meurtrire*!


mais comme aprs avoir fini un caf, elle se retrouve dans un statut {Avant le (prochain) caf} elle est d'humeur meurtrire tout le temps


si vous avez pas compris, c'est normal... je suis dans un tat comateux pas possible... d'ailleurs, je crois que je vais rentrer bientt  ma maison

----------


## loka

cool cette image  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> mais comme aprs avoir fini un caf, elle se retrouve dans un statut {Avant le (prochain) caf} elle est d'humeur meurtrire tout le temps


Tu as tout compris! Meilleure manire de ne pas avoir de demande d'utilisateur... soyez d'humeur massacrante toute la journe!  ::mrgreen::  



> je suis dans un tat comateux pas possible...


Besoin d'un caf peut-tre!  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu as tout compris! Meilleure manire de ne pas avoir de demande d'utilisateur... soyez d'humeur massacrante toute la journe!  
> 
> Besoin d'un caf peut-tre!


non de sommeil tout bonnement... je dors mal et de loin pas assez...

Et puis perso quand je suis d'humeur massacrante, on vient quand mme me faire ch***.
faut croire que je suis pas si massacrante que a... Et pis surtout c'est trs rare...

----------


## Bebel

> non de sommeil tout bonnement... je dors mal et de loin pas assez...
> 
> Et puis perso quand je suis d'humeur massacrante, on vient quand mme me faire ch***.
> faut croire que je suis pas si massacrante que a... Et pis surtout c'est trs rare...


en meme temps ce qu'il doit rester personne aprs ne voudrait retenter le diable

----------


## Deadpool

> non de sommeil tout bonnement... je dors mal et de loin pas assez...


Pareil, je suis crev, mais alors crev.  ::(:  

J'en peux plus, j'ai besoin de vacances...  ::help:: 


Vivement le 9 septembre, je pars 2 semaines en Corse.

----------


## SnakemaN

En exclu pour vous LineLe en tenue de soire !  ::D:  

....
'tention....
....

----------


## LineLe

> Pareil, je suis crev, mais alors crev.  
> 
> J'en peux plus, j'ai besoin de vacances... 
> 
> 
> Vivement le 9 septembre, je pars 2 semaines en Corse.


pfffff
pense un peu aux autres...  ::pleure:: 

mon collgue vient de me secouer parce que je m'endormais  ::?:   La honte

En fait demain  la RID je me vois bien faire le lzard sous un arbre  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> En fait demain  la RID je me vois bien faire le lzard sous un arbre


Tant que tu t'endors pas au volant !

----------


## Deadpool

> En exclu pour vous LineLe en tenue de soire !  
> 
> ....
> 'tention....
> ....


 ::mouarf::   ::king::

----------


## LineLe

> En exclu pour vous LineLe en tenue de soire !

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> En exclu pour vous LineLe en tenue de soire !  
> 
> ....
> 'tention....
> ....


 ::mouarf2::   ::king::

----------


## LineLe

h Snake t'abuses, on avait dit qu'on ne mettrait pas de photos sur le topic en public  ::aie:: 

PS : sinon j'ai rcup ce que je pensais tre un morceau de ma tenue de soire... mais euh en fait j'hsite tout d'un coup... vais ptet devoir trouver autre chose  ::aie::  et l je commence  stresser pour la date  ::?:

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon j'ai rcup ce que je pensais tre un morceau de ma tenue de soire...


ca devrait etre suffisant non ?  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> attend que je devienne modo demain tu verras


Tu vas srement pas devenir modo en floodant comme a...

----------


## LineLe

My name is BiM, DVP BiM... and I'm a troll killer

----------


## granquet

> My name is BiM, DVP BiM... and I'm a troll killer


elle as une spcialisation pour tuer les trolls certes ... mais elle arrive trs bien a tuer tout un tas d'autres trucs  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> elle as une spcialisation pour tuer les trolls certes ... mais elle arrive trs bien a tuer tout un tas d'autres trucs


L'envie ?  ::aie:: 

J'aimerais bien savoir quoi en fait lol.

----------


## loka

> Tu vas srement pas devenir modo en floodant comme a...


Pourtant vu tous les modos qui floodent dans ce sujet, je pensais que...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> Pourtant vu tous les modos qui floodent dans ce sujet, je pensais que...


Poster beaucoup c'est une chose, flooder en ait une autre. Il est interdit de poster plusieurs messages de suite dans un mme sujet par exemple. Allez, va relire les rgles  :;):

----------


## loka

Je connait les rgles et il est vrai que je n'y ai pas pens sur le coup port par... l'idiotie masculine on va dire ^^.

J'ai fais un cart c'est vrai pour une fois sur ce sujet et cela ne se reproduira plus.

Bim, je me repent

----------


## BiM

> Je connait les rgles et il est vrai que je n'y ai pas pens sur le coup port par... l'idiotie masculine on va dire ^^.
> 
> J'ai fais un cart c'est vrai pour une fois sur ce sujet et cela ne se reproduira plus.
> 
> Bim, je me repent


Tant pis pour toi, tu seras fouett sur la place publique  ::sm::

----------


## loka

Oh oui fouette moi  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Oh oui fouette moi


 ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::  ::sm::

----------


## LineLe

je pense qu'il aurait prfr une gente demoiselle....  ::roll::  

mais sinon millie tu as dj song  trouver un moyen de te dfouler ? d'exprimer tes envies et besoins plutt que de t'acharner sur un hamster ?

----------


## Shugo78

milie, je te suggre :
- la boxe
- le karat
- ou alors la chasse au hamster
 ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> milie, je te suggre :
> - la boxe
> - la karat
> - ou alors la chasse au hamster


et moi je te suggre de te relire  :;): 

ouais bon d'accord ... c'est du flood  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

O a ?
ouai bon d'accord, c'est aussi du flood  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

trollez si vous voulez mais floodez pas sur n'importe quoi pas svp. il faudrait pas que ce thread devienne un thread poubelle (mme si c'est dj un peu le cas). Aprs cela, plus personne n'aura le courage de lire son contenu :/
Certains ont travaill dur pour monter cette lection, tant l'organisateur, que ceux qui ont propos les questions, que les filles qui se sont motives et recrutes entre elles, que le superbe webmaster (ahh, je crois qu'on parle de moi  :8-):   :8-):   :8-):  ). bref, pour respecter leur travail et parce que les filles le mritent, *merci de vous recentrer sur le concours* 
(ou alors allez faire votre floodage ailleurs  ::evilred::  )

merci de votre comprhension

----------


## Shugo78

Bonjour  ::): 
Je voulais faire un peu de pub pour une candidate de l'ombre qui ne peux pas poster dans la taverne  :;):  :
J'ai nomm (euh  ::aie::  ah oui) capucine1983  ::D:  !
Il fallait bien vous en parler sinon ce serai pas fairplay  ::mouarf:: 
Donc voil "Voter tous pour capucine1983  ::D:  !"
Sinon vous aurez  faire  moi  ::aie::  !
non je rigole  ::mrgreen::  !
"pas taper !"
(J'ai perdu le smiley ^^)

----------


## jmulans

h b y'en a eu du troll hier soir !
bon moi je viens d'arriver au boulot avec un mal de crane pas possible, a va etre la fete aujourd'hui...  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

Mais quel temps pourri! Moi aussi j'ai mal au crne. Va encore falloir que je change d'avatar...


Edit: voil... En plus mon ordi a de nouveau bugg hier soir. J'en ai marre!!! Je crois que pour la premire fois de ma vie, je vais faire appel  un docteur des ordi... Encore faut il que j'en trouve un vrai ::calim2::

----------


## jmulans

je viens de prendr un efferalgan
bah c'est degueulasse...  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

J'ai toujours rev de jouer au docteur  ::aie::   je suis ton homme!!! eu ta geekette  ::mouarf::  




> Mais quel temps pourri! Moi aussi j'ai mal au crne. Va encore falloir que je change d'avatar...
> 
> 
> Edit: voil... En plus mon ordi a de nouveau bugg hier soir. J'en ai marre!!! Je crois que pour la premire fois de ma vie, je vais faire appel  un docteur des ordi... Encore faut il que j'en trouve un vrai

----------


## shadowmoon

Y'en a un, mais je ne me souviens plus lequel, dont le bout de la queue, qd elle se balancait de droite  gauche, pouvait, en thorie, dpasser la vitesse du son

----------


## LineLe

> Y'en a un, mais je ne me souviens plus lequel, dont le bout de la queue, qd elle se balancait de droite  gauche, pouvait, en thorie, dpasser la vitesse du son


diplodocus
moins haut, plus long, queue effile

----------


## Commodore

> pourquoi dissocier les deux quand on peut le faire ensemble?


haha! tu justifies ta puret l ! :pataper:...  ::aie::  
bouffer en mme temps que faire des choses sexuelles* ... a doit tre cool  ::aie::   ::aie::  


*pour ne pas dire "baiser  tout va"

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> haha! tu justifies ta puret l ! :pataper:...  
> bouffer en mme temps que faire des choses sexuelles* ... a doit tre cool



j'aurais dit classique  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> diplodocus


 merci pour l'info

----------


## Commodore

> j'aurais dit classique


perso je pense pas  bouffer quand je b-censured-e...

----------


## Gueritarish

> perso je pense pas  bouffer quand je b-censured-e...


Merci pour cette auto-censure.. Les petits enfants qui sont innocent et qui sont sur ce Topic t'en remerci d'avance

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

@Deadpool :  ::bravo::  aux nouveaux parents !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> perso je pense pas  bouffer quand je b-censured-e...


faut s entendre sur ce qui se mange pendant ce genre d'activit c est sur que j vais pas me taper une cote de boeuf !

pour y revenir, champagne, moelleux au choc , fruits , creme chantilly fin bref...

----------


## Commodore

::mouarf2::

----------


## lper

Ben y a pleins de minous en ce moment...c'est cool !  :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben y a pleins de minous en ce moment...c'est cool !


On ouvre une confrrie ?

----------


## julien-blaise

Et bien vous avez de drole de moeurs  ::mrgreen:: 
J'ai jamais essayer et je ne suis pas sur de vouloir essayer.
D'ailleurs quand bien mme j'aurais l'ide de mis mettre je ne pense pas que ma copine soit intresser.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Et bien vous avez de drole de moeurs 
> J'ai jamais essayer et je ne suis pas sur de vouloir essayer.
> D'ailleurs quand bien mme j'aurais l'ide de mis mettre je ne pense pas que ma copine soit intresser.


Parce que tu lui demandes son avis????
Je te conseille le baillon et le ligotage... Trs efficace et puis pas que pour faire l'amour :p
Euh ma petite souris, si tu lis a, je rigole..

----------


## julien-blaise

De mieux en mieux et le respect d  la gente fminine t'en fait quoi ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gueritarish

> De mieux en mieux et le respect d  la gente fminine t'en fait quoi ?


Le respect de quoI??? 
En fait, j'adores provoquer les filles... a les faits toujours ragir. Aprs elle te prenne pour un macho finis et c'est l que tu peux les surprendre et l PAF (tu les tue pas...) tu leur fais une belle surprise.. Mais ne le rpette pas, c'est un secret !!!

----------


## julien-blaise

C'est une stratgie de drague intressante  ::king::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> perso je pense pas  bouffer quand je b-censured-e...


Plutt dcevant!!!

Et pour le respect de la gente fminine... pfff vous pouvez bien raconter tout ce que vous voulez.... c'est nous qui mne... c'est juste que nous sommes plus subtil que vous!!!

Derrire chaque grand homme se cache une femme!

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> pourquoi dissocier les deux quand on peut le faire ensemble?


a me fait penser  de droles choses ce que tu dis, afin de ne pas heurter la sensibilit du peuple je m'abstiendrai de tout commentaire, mais en effet, on peut faire les deux pourquoi pas, mouarf  ::D:

----------


## f-k-z

C'est bon j'ai aussi mis mon chat en avatar  ::):  Photo faite il y a 2 ans

----------


## Mamilie

> Nan c'est juste que si t'en prends un t'es grill tout de suite parce que vous avez la fcheuse manie de connatre le nombre et l'emplacement exacte de vos affaires


Et oui c'est aussi un grand mystre le bordel organis fminin: des tonnes de choses mlanges mais on sait exactement o chacune d'elle se trouve.




> Le mieux tant de noter la taille mais comme j'ai pas la patience de faire une moyenne pondre de 150 tailles, j'en prend une au pif mais bien sr je tombe toujours sur le seul sous-vtement qu'elle n'a pas mis depuis 5 ans


Un peu de moquage, si a c'est pas une perche: tu es tellement observateur que tu ne vois mme pas qu'elle ne l'a pas port depuis 5 ans? Elle doit vraiment aimer!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Et oui c'est aussi un grand mystre le bordel organis fminin: des tonnes de choses mlanges mais on sait exactement o chacune d'elle se trouve.


Ouais, j'ai essay de comprendre mais depuis j'ai abandonn  ::(: 




> Un peu de moquage, si a c'est pas une perche: tu es tellement observateur que tu ne vois mme pas qu'elle ne l'a pas port depuis 5 ans? Elle doit vraiment aimer!!!


Nan juste que j'ai raccourcie mon argumentaire, mais si tu veux les dtails : premirement, l'accessibilit des sous-vtements est inversement proportionnel  leur frquence de mettage (j'ai un doute sur ma conjugaison  ::aie:: ), cad que plus ils sont prt du bord et facile d'accs moins ils sont utiliss. Deuximement, tu jugerai qu'elle l'a mis la semaine dernire (mais non voyons, c'est pas celui-l, c'est l'autre avec une dentelle en plus. Tu vois bien que ce ne sont pas les mmes...).

 ::langue::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et oui c'est aussi un grand mystre le bordel organis fminin: des tonnes de choses mlanges mais on sait exactement o chacune d'elle se trouve.


Alors l, je me marre...  ::mouarf2::

----------


## cortex024

ce qui me tue c'est surtout le "il me faut un sac j'en ai plus".

je lu rponds "beh t'en a dj pleins et t'en a encore achet un la semaine passe"

- "oui mais un blanc comme ca j'ai pas. ilme faut des chaussures aussi j'ai rien  me mettre ce soir"  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Korko Fain

> est inversement


Tu as oubli "proportionnel"  ::aie:: 

Ou alors tu en prend un et elle te dit "mais non c'est celui l" toi tu vois exactement le mme et elle te rpond "mais t'es daltonien ou quoi a se voit que c'est pas la mme couleur"  ::aie:: 

Faut croire que la majorit des hommes sont daltoniens entre le gris fonc et le noir clair moi jvai pas de diffrence c'est comme le sol dieze et le la bmol  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Faut croire que la majorit des hommes sont daltoniens entre le gris fonc et le noir clair moi jvai pas de diffrence c'est comme le sol dieze et le la bmol


Ca c'est clair !  ::king::  

Moi-mme tant officiellement daltonien, j'ai une bonne excuse mais va diffrencier le petit haut bleu avec 2 boutons sur le cot et celui qui n'en a qu'un, au premier coup d'oeil ! Eh ben, une femme peut le faire !!!  :8O:  

Ca se trouve, mon cadeau, elle l'as dj dans son tiroir  sous-vtement  :8O:

----------


## Gueritarish

a se passe de commentaires
mort de LOL

----------


## jmulans

c'est marrant on entend plus les filles...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gege2061

> Tu as oubli "proportionnel"


Ah si, les mots trop compliqus je les garde pour la fin, l j'ai oubli de le mettre  ::aie:: 

C'est corrig merci  :;):

----------


## BiM

> c'est marrant on entend plus les filles...


C'est marrant, les filles a mange. Rgime sec 100% forme*s*

----------


## Korko Fain

a 14h00 ? J'appel pas a manger j'appel a grignoter :p
Attention c'est mauvais pour la ligne :p

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ouais mais BiM elle a pas besoins de surveiller sa ligne.

----------


## jmulans

> C'est marrant, les filles a mange. Rgime sec 100% forme*s*


 14h ?  ::lol:: 

faut jamais manger entre les repas

je le sais je suis au regime  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

ca dpend, si elle va manger a 13h30 comme moi...

----------


## julien-blaise

> C'est marrant, les filles a mange. Rgime sec 100% forme*s*


Tu sous entends que l'on mange pas ? Si si on mange on met seulement pas une heure pour bouffer trois feuilles de chou  ::aie:: 
En plus tu veux nous faire croire que tu dois te soucier de ta ligne ?

----------


## jmulans

tiens d'ailleurs il resterais pas plus que 5 jours pour poster ses photos...  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Ouais mais BiM elle a pas besoins de surveiller sa ligne.


Hihihi, c'est clair, c'est pour a que j'ai mis un S  formes  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

> tiens d'ailleurs il resterais pas plus que 5 jours pour poster ses photos...


C'est mesquin a, tu en fais stress quelques une ^^ Genre celle qui sont en train de se dcider pour LA photo qui les mettra le plus en valeur et qui se situe dans une pile de 5000 photos (et qui disent "Non, j'aime pas les photos ..." )
 ::aie:: 
et puis :  aussi ^^

----------


## jmulans

> C'est mesquin a, tu en fais stress quelques une ^^ Genre celle qui sont en train de se dcider pour LA photo qui les mettra le plus en valeur et qui se situe dans une pile de 5000 photos (et qui disent "Non, j'aime pas les photos ..." )
> 
> et puis :  aussi ^^


oh, comme si les filles disaient "j'aime pas les photos"  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> ca dpend, si elle va manger a 13h30 comme moi...


Ou elle a mang avec LineLe

/me cours trs vite avant que Line revienne de manger (enfin j'ai le temps quand mme  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Dsole  j'suis vraiment fatigue... Vous voulez encore des photos?


tu croyais y chapper ?  ::P:

----------


## f-k-z

> LineLe est un homme, c'tait donc ca


bah tu tais pas au courant Flo_Flo???

----------


## Gueritarish

> S'as oci sait poor la conprait antion ?


Je ne dirais qu'une seule chose BiM :
Gnagnagnagnagna...  ::langue:: 
a arrive  tout le monde de faire des fotes alor tu artes de me tanner le cuir siouplait

----------


## shadowmoon

> bah tu tais pas au courant Flo_Flo???


Moi non plus !!, si c'est la cas enfin une nouvelle importante sur ce thread

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je ne dirais qu'une seule chose BiM :
> Gnagnagnagnagna... 
> a arrive  tout le monde de faire des fotes alor tu artes de me tanner le cuir siouplait


ouhhh qu il est grognon le matin lui  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> ouhhh qu il est grognon le matin lui


Moi aussi alors, hein! Non mais, bon!

----------


## Gueritarish

> Moi aussi alors, hein! Non mais, bon!


Merci Mamilie, a fait plaisir de ce sentir soutenu.. On va monter une assos des Grognons du matin... On l'appellera "Me fais surtout pas chier le matin"  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Merci Mamilie, a fait plaisir de ce sentir soutenu.. On va monter une assos des Grognons du matin... On l'appellera "Me fais surtout pas chier le matin"


 O est-ce que je signe?

----------


## LineLe

suis naturellement chonchon le matin, mais alors le coup de me dire que je suis un homme  ::furieux:: 
Mamilie, gueri, y a de la place pour moi ?

et pour info : il est prvu en thorie si tout se passe bien, que je sois tatie l'anne prochaine (ok y a le temps, mais vivement quand meme ! )

----------


## jmulans

y'a pas une asso pour ceux qui ont la tete dans le c** le matin  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> y'a pas une asso pour ceux qui ont la tete dans le c** le matin


+ 1 000  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> y'a pas une asso pour ceux qui ont la tete dans le c** le matin


Si si
l'association Disphasie-Encephalo-Rectale   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

La tte dans le c**, l'c** dans l'brouillard....
C'est tous les matins a... mme en vacances. Tiens, j'pourrais vous montrer cette photo l...

----------


## LineLe

> Si si
> l'association Disphasie-Encephalo-Rectale


 ::king::  
Ca fait presque srieux comme nom en plus

perso suis au radar tous les matins... et surtout de trs mauvais poil... (avec les moments ou je suis au volant, c'est le seul autre moment ou je suis dangereuse)
d'ailleurs je plains celui qui va se sacrifier pour hberger la bte  Nantes...

----------


## jbrasselet

> d'ailleurs je plains celui qui va se sacrifier pour hberger la bte  Nantes...


Mme pas peur, je dois avoir un placard qui ferme  clef au pire  ::aie::  


 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> suis naturellement chonchon le matin, mais alors le coup de me dire que je suis un homme 
> Mamilie, gueri, y a de la place pour moi ?
> 
> et pour info : il est prvu en thorie si tout se passe bien, que je sois tatie l'anne prochaine (ok y a le temps, mais vivement quand meme ! )


LineLe, pour tes photos faut que ce soit fait soit dimanche, soit lundi soir ou alors ce soir  la limite.

Non parce que samedi je suis pas l, je vais voir mon neveu...
Mardi soir je vais  la muscu..
Et aprs je me casse en grand week end du 15 aot.

Aprs tout a il sera trop tard...  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

> Mme pas peur, je dois avoir un placard qui ferme  clef au pire


tu fais a et t'as plutot interet a perdre la cl, sinon je donne pas cher de ta peau quand je sortirais...

----------


## jmulans

> La tte dans le c**, l'c** dans l'brouillard....
> C'est tous les matins a... mme en vacances. Tiens, j'pourrais vous montrer cette photo l...


oh moi c'est tout les matins aussi
je fini de me reveiller au boulot en general  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Ah ben non cette photo l srement pas, je viens de regarder de plus prs.

note pour moi: faut vraiment que je jettes ce pyjama moi...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mme pas peur, je dois avoir un placard qui ferme  clef au pire


+ la camisole de force qui va avec non ?

(vaut mieux etre prudent avec cette chose)  ::mouarf::   ::roll::   :;):

----------


## LineLe

OUAAAAAAHHH un AOC !!
Bienvenue dans notre antre....
Et on approche des 4000 posts  :;):

----------


## alexrtz

> Ok je vais rester troller avec vous mais faut encore que je bosse un peu, je commence a voir l'effet pervers de la taverne


a ira mieux quand tu n'auras mme plus le temps de voir les effets pervers du boulot  ::P:

----------


## julien-blaise

> OUAAAAAAHHH un AOC !!
> Bienvenue dans notre antre....
> Et on approche des 4000 posts


Pour ma culture qu'est ce qu'un "AOC" pour toi Line ?

----------


## Neilos

> Pour ma culture qu'est ce qu'un "AOC" pour toi Line ?


+1 je sais que je suis inculte mais je bloque..a moins que AOC - Wikipedia.

Si c'est bien a moi que tu souhaitais la bienvenue LineLe : merci  ::):

----------


## Korko Fain

Araigne d'Origine Cultive ? :p

----------


## bakaneko

> Pour ma culture qu'est ce qu'un "AOC" pour toi Line ?


Un Alsascien d'Origne Contrl  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

Je me rpte :
AOC = *A*ppellation d'*O*rigine qui a vraiment la *C*lasse

Cf : http://madeinalsace.typepad.com/

----------


## Commodore

Alsace Ou Crve  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Alsacien Obstinment Chauvin  ::aie::  


 ::dehors::

----------


## gege2061

> Je me rpte :
> AOC = *A*ppellation d'*O*rigine qui a vraiment la *C*lasse
> 
> Cf : http://madeinalsace.typepad.com/


tre originaire d'Alsace, t'appelle a avoir la classe. Je dois vraiment avoir la classe avec le nombre de tare que je me coltine

----------


## Nemerle

AOC
= Alsacienne OCtognre ? 
= Alsacienne Orgiaque et Cachochyme ?
...

Non, en fait c'est Alsacienne Obse et Callipyge !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Alsacien Obstinment Chauvin


Chauvin ? 
Mais c'est l'hpital qui se fout du Mont de Pit !
Tu veux que je t'enregistre la prochaine fois ou quoi ?  :8O:  
Et pis d'abord, si tu venais un jour en Alsace tu comprendrais pourquoi c'est la plus belle rgion de France - voire du monde !  ::langue::

----------


## Nemerle

> Et pis d'abord, si tu venais un jour en Alsace tu comprendrais pourquoi c'est la plus belle rgion de France - voire du monde !


Discutable mais bon, passons. Le problme est que c'est RacisteLand...

----------


## LineLe

> tre originaire d'Alsace, t'appelle a avoir la classe. Je dois vraiment avoir la classe avec le nombre de tare que je me coltine


gege... je connais la date de ta mort : ce soir  ::furieux:: 
je suis Alsacienne et j'en suis fire ! 

Et la pauvre Mamilie qui n'est pas l... tsss

Nemi : suis pas obse... ok j'ai pris un peu de bide... mais suis pas obse  ::furieux::

----------


## Deadpool

> Chauvin ? 
> Mais c'est l'hpital qui se fout du Mont de Pit !
> Tu veux que je t'enregistre la prochaine fois ou quoi ?  
> Et pis d'abord, si tu venais un jour en Alsace tu comprendrais pourquoi c'est la plus belle rgion de France - voire du monde !


 ::aie::  

Meuh non Line, meuh non. 

C'est pour te taquiner, t'as vu comment tu pars au quart de tour.  ::mouarf::  




> Le problme est que c'est RacisteLand...


Pure, Nemerle a lanc un troll encore plus gros que le mien.  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> gege... je connais la date de ta mort : ce soir


J'y crois  mort  ::mouarf:: 





> Nemi : suis pas obse... ok j'ai pris un peu de bide... mais suis pas obse


Ah j'avais lu Obscne, a te correspond mieux, peut-tre ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Meuh meu Line, meuh non. 
> 
> C'est pour te taquiner, t'as vu comment tu pars au quart de tour.


mme po vrai
n'empche que j'ai raison quand mme...
Et pis tu fais que de m'embter toi !

Nemi : si tu dis a par exprience, c'est parce que t'es vosgien...

----------


## bakaneko

Il y a des combos Lance-Flammes/Aspirateur qui se perdent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nemerle

> J'y crois  mort 
> Ah j'avais lu Obscne, a te correspond mieux, peut-tre ?



... dans la phrase de Linle, si tu as lu obscne  la place d'obse, qu'as-tu lu  la place de bide??????  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Nemerle

> Nemi : si tu dis a par exprience, c'est parce que t'es vosgien...


Bein non. On pourrait foutre a priori les vosgiens & les alsaciens dans le mme sac ( jetter dans le Rhin :;):  ), mais bizarrement, le vosgien est coco !

----------


## LineLe

> ah w ok  et du coup pkoi tu la lui rachete pas ? sa te reviendrais moins cher non ?


d'un point de vue pratique : c'est clair...
mais il me faudrait des heures pour t'expliquer pourquoi.... c'est le dtenteur de l'autre moiti qui n'y met pas du sien  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

> d'un point de vue pratique : c'est clair...
> mais il me faudrait des heures pour t'expliquer pourquoi.... c'est le dtenteur de l'autre moiti qui n'y met pas du sien


Mais bien sur... chocolat, marmotte, papier d'alu..
Si tu vois ce que je veux dire  ::aie:: 
C'est vrai que tu es trs cooprative.. non je rigole

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso je prfre les voitures plus anciennes, pour moi rien ne pourra galer une ford GT40 Sbarro 1968. Je suisaussi fan de moto, je roule d'ailleurs en MV agusta 750S

----------


## xxxcapxxx

je vois que trop bien  ::aie::  

bah si jamais tu sais .. ford .. al fiesta rs/st elle est trs bien aussi en attendant un plus gros salaire  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> je vois que trop bien  
> 
> bah si jamais tu sais .. ford .. al fiesta rs/st elle est trs bien aussi en attendant un plus gros salaire


en fait je veux une berline compacte pour faire Paris/Strasbourg, et aussi pour des vacances, et aussi parce que je ne compte pas rester ternellement seule  ::aie:: 
ensuite: mon pre il est  fond ford
quand j'ai eu mon permis ca a t  "tu achtes la voiture que tu veux, mais une ford, une petite voiture et une diesel"
il ne jure que par ford, ttu et born (qui a dit que je ne l'ai pas vol)
Du coup euh comment dire... j'ai envie d'acheter tout sauf ford (qui a dit que c'tait une raction de gamine par pur esprit de contradiction ?)
et pis surtout je prfre l'esthtique de la leon ou de l'a3  celle de la focus  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

videmment si y a toutes ces conditions  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

> qui a dit que je ne l'ai pas vol
> qui a dit que c'tait une raction de gamine par pur esprit de contradiction


tu l'as pas vol
c'est une raction de gamine, pur esprit de contradiction

*je sors en courant... qu'est-ce que j'aime la chambrer!! il se pourrait que je vote pour elle*

----------


## LineLe

> qu'est-ce que j'aime la chambrer!! il se pourrait que je vote pour elle*


C'est pas a qui va te sauver  ::furieux::

----------


## granquet

les voitures aynul  ::aie::  

moi j'ai craqu sur une moto de vieux  ::roll::  
Guzzi V11 Sport

bientot elle seras mienne  ::yaisse2::  (en plus a coute rien compar a une bagnole)

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Perso je prfre les voitures plus anciennes, pour moi rien ne pourra galer une ford GT40 Sbarro 1968.


 ::love:: 
rien en vaut une bonne muscle car !!

----------


## Deadpool

> les voitures aynul  
> 
> moi j'ai craqu sur une moto de vieux  
> Guzzi V11 Sport
> 
> bientot elle seras mienne  (en plus a coute rien compar a une bagnole)


Ca me rappelle qu'il faudraut que je me bouge le *** pour passer mon permis moto moi.  ::roll::  

Mais a me lourde de repasser le code, pourquoi je me suis pas rveill avant...  ::(:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ma prochaine folie au printemps : 
http://www.rubbermag.com/bikes/05_KTM_450_SMR.html
a moins que ...

----------


## shadowmoon

que pensez vous de ma moto ? (cf post prcdent)

----------


## LineLe

> Ca me rappelle qu'il faudraut que je me bouge le *** pour passer mon permis moto moi.  
> 
> Mais a me lourde de repasser le code, pourquoi je me suis pas rveiller avant...


j'essaierai bien une 125 avant pour voir...
surtout que je me dis que ce serait ptet un bon compromis pour mon futur boulot... mais je me vois mal en pantalon lger de fille et en chaussures  talons sur une moto...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

moto italienne = emmerde mcanique a tout vas ... (c'est mon avis)

----------


## Commodore

ducati powa  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> ducati powa


*On* m'a dit que c'etait pas si fiable que a et que a coutait une fortune en entretien  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> moto italienne = emmerde mcanique a tout vas ... (c'est mon avis)


non, car, dans mon cas, production artisanale, en petite srie

----------


## Skyounet

GSXR : mon futur.
Ford Mustang : mon futur aussi

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ford Mustang : mon futur aussi


l'orginale ou la pseudo r-diton ?

----------


## BiM

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> Tu m'enlve a tout de suite!





> ravie de voir que tu es rentr de ton week end prolong ^^
> c'tait bien ?


Mouarf, que c'est mignon ?

----------


## Neilos

> Mouarf, que c'est mignon ?


BiM aime la mutli-citation.
Bon retour Mr. Ferrari ^^ (comment a je cherche  ::mouarf3:: )

----------


## Deadpool

> BiM aime la mutli-citation.
> Bon retour Mr. Ferrari ^^ (comment a je cherche )


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Pis d'abord tu confonds, Mr Ferrari c'est lui .  ::langue:: 

 ::sm::

----------


## LineLe

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Pis d'abord tu confonds, Mr Ferrari c'est lui .


wow mais c'est qu'il grogne plus que mon chat  :8O: 
(et pourtant, c'est pas facile, BiM pourra confirmer)

dis donc, un week end prolong t'es cens en revenir zen, destress... pense un peu  nous... nous qui avons travaill durement, qui nous sommes tus  la tche...
On est tout sympa avec toi et tu nous grognes dessus  ::nono::

----------


## Deadpool

Enlve moi cette chose de ta signature d'abord.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon mon week end tait trs bien, trs reposant.  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est juste que a me dgoutte de rebosser demain mais bon je suis bientt en vacances aprs tout.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> wow mais c'est qu'il grogne plus que mon chat 
> (et pourtant, c'est pas facile, BiM pourra confirmer)


Il a pas grogn ton chat. Il ronronnait et soudainement tentait une attaque. M'en fous, j'suis plus rapide  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis David : J'ai encore trouv du premier coup en prenant un autre chemin.

D'ailleurs la prochaine fois, si j'ai le temps j'en essaye encore un autre hh.

----------


## Deadpool

> Et puis David : J'ai encore trouv du premier coup en prenant un autre chemin.
> 
> D'ailleurs la prochaine fois, si j'ai le temps j'en essaye encore un autre hh.


/me sifflote  ...

C'est qui ce David?  ::ange::

----------


## LineLe

> /me sifflote  ...
> 
> C'est qui ce David?


Je sais pas, il parat qu'il se perd tout le temps mais qu'il veut pas l'admettre... Mais il dit que c'est un mec qui a super la classe et qui rve de rouler en Ferrari 


BiM > il est trop bien mon chat, mon pre dit qu'il me ressemble parce qu'il a sale caractre  ::aie:: 
Je sais pas pourquoi elle t'en voulait comme a... Avec moi elle est cline... surtout quand elle vient de se faire saucer la tronche et qu'elle vient se secher sur mon pantalon aprs avoir pourri mon repose pied (seul mobilier qui craint que je n'avais pas protg) et s'tre secoue en plein milieu du sjour....

----------


## BiM

Ceci dit elle est caline avec moi aussi, mais bon elle doit avoir ses rgles elle a de sacrs sautes d'humeur  ::aie::  :patap:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je sais pas, il parat qu'il se perd tout le temps mais qu'il veut pas l'admettre... Mais il dit que c'est un mec qui a super la classe et qui rve de rouler en Ferrari


Ok, tout l'inverse de moi, j'ai un super sens de l'orientation et je l'admets volontiers de mme que je ne supporte pas les Ferraris.  ::D: 

Par contre, et sans me vanter, j'avoue avoir plutt la classe.  ::aie:: 

Houl, vais me coucher moi, bonne nuit.

----------


## LineLe

> Ok, tout l'inverse de moi, j'ai un super sens de l'orientation et je l'admets volontiers de mme que je ne supporte pas les Ferraris. 
> 
> Par contre, et sans me vanter, j'avoue avoir plutt la classe.




1. t'as un sens de l'orientation pourri (limite je me demande s'il est pas pire que le mien  :8O: )
Arrte de tout faire de mmoire et coute ce qu'on te dit :  gauche au rond point... et attends pas d'avoir fait 5 bornes pour te rendre compte que tu t'es peut tre ventuellement tromp ::mouarf:: 
2. ok je veux bien admettre que tu n'aimes pas les ferrari
3. comment dire... o est ce que tu situes la limite entre "avoir la classe" et "avoir l'air d'un gros branleur avec ses lunettes de soleil et la musique  fond"  ::aie:: 
J'imagine surtout ceux qui ont d te voir passer dans un sens puis dans l'autre

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Tu piques les smileys de gege maintenant?  ::lol:: 




> 1. t'as un sens de l'orientation pourri (limite je me demande s'il est pas pire que le mien )


Non on peut pas faire que toi. 

Pour ma part, disons que mon sens de l'orientation est "parfois" dfaillant mais il me fait trs rarement dfaut. Et je dis cela avec toute la bonne foi qui me caractrise.  ::aie:: 




> Arrte de tout faire de mmoire et coute ce qu'on te dit :  gauche au rond point... et attends pas d'avoir fait 5 bornes pour te rendre compte que tu t'es peut tre ventuellement tromp


Cf. remarque prcdente.  ::mouarf:: 




> 2. ok je veux bien admettre que tu n'aimes pas les ferrari


Pire que a, Ferrari :  ::vomi:: 





> 3. comment dire... o est ce que tu situes la limite entre "avoir la classe" et "avoir l'air d'un gros branleur avec ses lunettes de soleil et la musique  fond"


Moi un branleur? C'est pas moi qui ait une *Seat Leon KEKE STAILE*.  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'imagine surtout ceux qui ont d te voir passer dans un sens puis dans l'autre




Gnagnagna.  ::langue:: 


Et sinon a va?  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu piques les smileys de gege maintenant?


J'ai pas trouv de smiley plus appropri et pis suis sre qu'il me les prte de bon coeur  ::langue::  




> Non on peut pas faire que toi.


Je parle trs certainement de faon plus claire



> Pour ma part, disons que mon sens de l'orientation est "parfois" dfaillant mais il me fait trs rarement dfaut. Et je dis cela avec toute la bonne foi qui me caractrise.


Justement....





> Moi un branleur? C'est pas moi qui ait une *Seat Leon KEKE STAILE*.


 Moi non plus  ::aie:: 



> Et sinon a va?


Ca va ca va, je gre le stress des derniers jours de vote mais c'est pas vident (quoi l'en reste encore tant que a  :8O: )
De toute faon, si je ne gagne pas, il est vident que ce sera la faute du photographe... s'il ne s'tait pas perdu, il serait arriv plus tot et on aurait pu faire les photos dehors sous le soleil et a aurait pu tout changer
 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi non plus


Rappelle moi le modle de voiture que tu comptes acheter.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ca va ca va, je gre le stress des derniers jours de vote mais c'est pas vident (quoi l'en reste encore tant que a )
> De toute faon, si je ne gagne pas, il est vident que ce sera la faute du photographe... s'il ne s'tait pas perdu, il serait arriv plus tot et on aurait pu faire les photos dehors sous le soleil et a aurait pu tout changer


Rho meuh non faut pas stresser.  ::D: 

Par contre pas sympa de me rejeter la faute, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu moi.  ::lol:: 
J'y peux rien si t'habites dans un endroit introuvable et que la mto tait pourrie.


Pis si j'avais t jur, j'aurais vot pour toi.  ::calin::   ::D: 

Non je dconnes, en fait j'aurais vot pour Fleur-Anne.

 ::aie:: 

Allez vais me coucher pour de bon, bonne nuit.  ::wink::   ::arrow::

----------


## gege2061

> J'ai pas trouv de smiley plus appropri et pis suis sre qu'il me les prte de bon coeur


Ah non pas du tout. Dj t'aurais au moins pu me demander avant et ensuite faut payer !

J'te jure les femmes, elles se croient tout permis de nos jours  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> Rappelle moi le modle de voiture que tu comptes acheter.


Ou ben pour l'instant ma voiture c'est tout sauf kk staile  ::langue:: 





> Pis si j'avais t jur, j'aurais vot pour toi.  
> 
> Non je dconnes, en fait j'aurais vot pour Fleur-Anne.


 ::triste:: 







> Ah non pas du tout. Dj t'aurais au moins pu me demander avant et ensuite faut payer !
> 
> J'te jure les femmes, elles se croient tout permis de nos jours


Ben je vais te le payer ton smiley, je t'ai dit que j'allais te faire des choux un jour  ::?: 
Parce que vu le boulot tu croyais que a allait tre gratuit peut tre

----------


## Neilos

> Ben je vais te le payer ton smiley, je t'ai dit que j'allais te faire des choux un jour 
> Parce que vu le boulot tu croyais que a allait tre gratuit peut tre


Hmmm des ptits choux  ::): 
Enfin pour le msieur qui aime pas les voitures rouge, notre champion du monde il est dans une tuture rouge et lui au volant il a la classe (contrairement a certains, nooon je vise personne j'ai jamais roule avec vous)

----------


## jbrasselet

Et hop!
A vot  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gege2061

> Hmmm des ptits choux


Rve pas, a fait bientt 2 mois que je les attends mes p'tits choux. En plus maintenant faut payer alors que je lui ai fait des crpes sans rien demander en retour  ::triste::

----------


## Neilos

> Rve pas, a fait bientt 2 mois que je les attends mes p'tits choux. En plus maintenant faut payer alors que je lui ai fait des crpes sans rien demander en retour


Et encore toi tu la connais vu que tu lui fais des crepes. Mais je negocierais qu'elle en amene lors de la prochaine RID alsace ^^

----------


## LineLe

> a va tre chaud


 :8O: 
il va mourir et a le fait marrer...  ::boulet::

----------


## Beldom

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'tre nul, moi qui parle franais correctement et qui baragouine en anglais...

Y'en a d'autre qui sont dans mon cas ? ^^

Ah, et puis juste pour sourire, le top 10 des plus gros posteurs de ce topic troll/flood :
LineLe   			 508
Gueritarish			381
jmulans 			279
Mamilie 			184
Poussy-Puce 		    150
BiM 				 146
Fleur-Anne.Blain 	     144
Louis-Guillaume Morand 	 139
Commodore_Psykopate    133
Deadpool 		       132

Un grand bravo  LineLe qui tiens, et de loin, la tte du classement alors qu'elle n'est "que" concurante... Nanmoins, on doit lui accorder d'tre celle qui a lanc le plus de sujet dans ces pages, soit par ses messages, soit parsa prsence.
Ensuite dans ce top 10 viens Gueritarish, qui montre bien qu'en temps que lanceur du sujet, il ne pouvait rester derrire... Jmulans reste  100 messages environ, et c'est ensuite le peloton, men par Mamilie avec 184 messages, mais bien suivie par tous les autres...

Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai sortis ces donnes, mis  part que je suis tomb dessus par erreur ^^
Moi floodeur ? Jaaaamaaaaaais !

Edit : C'est pour qui le lance-flamme ? *cours se cacher derrire un arbre, avant de se endre compte que les arbres, ca peut cramer*

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ah, et puis juste pour sourire, le top 10 des plus gros posteurs de ce topic troll/flood :
> LineLe   			 508
> Gueritarish			381
> jmulans 			279
> Mamilie 			184
> Poussy-Puce 		    150
> BiM 				 146
> Fleur-Anne.Blain 	     144
> Louis-Guillaume Morand 	 139
> ...


Et bien, merci pour tout ces chiffres trs intressant (  :8O:  ... ) et pour ces jolies commentaires (  ::aie::  ...).
Je dirais un petit mot lors de l'enterrement de tes cendres.. Je peux au moins faire cela  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

Pff c'est naze la 4me place...  ::calim2:: 


Au moins j'ai un poil plus de messages en dehors...  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

> Pff c'est naze la 4me place...


Je confirme niark niark niark  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Je confirme niark niark niark


Par o t'es rentr toi? Je t'avais pas dit de rester dehors?

----------


## Gueritarish

> Par o t'es rentr toi? Je t'avais pas dit de rester dehors?


Arf, grilled... Il faut que je retourne au coin... pardon maman Mamilie  ::calim2::

----------


## LineLe

vais faire ma blonde mais elles sortent d'o ces stats  ::koi:: 

et le lance flamme c'est pour tous ceux qui soutiennent ou participent au fait que je serve de cobaye  gege pour appliquer les techniques pourrites de Deadpool  ::furieux::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah, et puis juste pour sourire, le top 10 des plus gros posteurs de ce topic troll/flood :
> LineLe   			 508
> Gueritarish			381
> jmulans 			279
> Mamilie 			184
> Poussy-Puce 		    150
> BiM 				 146
> Fleur-Anne.Blain 	     144
> Louis-Guillaume Morand 	 139
> ...


Pff 10e (enfin 9e ex-aequo avec ce message) va falloir que je mette les bouches doubles moi.  ::aie:: 

Faut dire que je suis arriv tard sur ce topic.

----------


## jbrasselet

> vais faire ma blonde mais elles sortent d'o ces stats


Bon ben je fais ma blonde aussi alors car je me pose la mme question  ::mouarf::

----------


## Beldom

Je cours tout de suite derrire un immeuble alors ^^

Concernant les stats, il suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de message, et ca s'ouvre...

Euh, LineLe, t'ais-je dis que le nombre de message que tu as post prouve parfaitement ta matrise de Deadpool, qui ne t'arrive pas  la cheville ? 
Mais tester ses techniques pourrait tre marrant, hein gege ^^  ::aie::

----------


## Neilos

> Pff c'est naze la 4me place... 
> 
> 
> Au moins j'ai un poil plus de messages en dehors...


Au moins tu es dedan*s (merci Mamilie pour la correction)*  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Je cours tout de suite derrire un immeuble alors ^^
> 
> Concernant les stats, il suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de message, et ca s'ouvre...
> 
> Euh, LineLe, t'ais-je dis que le nombre de message que tu as post prouve parfaitement ta matrise de Deadpool, qui ne t'arrive pas  la cheville ? 
> Mais tester ses techniques pourrait tre marrant, hein gege ^^


la flatterie a ne marche pas avec moi... au contraire... 
Et pis c'est pas beau d'enfoncer ses congnres pour sauver sa peau
Et pis c'est pas sr que ce soit marrant pour tout le monde...

----------


## Mamilie

> Je cours tout de suite derrire un immeuble alors ^^
> 
> Concernant les stats, il suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de message, et ca s'ouvre...


Euh j'suis la seule o a redonne le message?

Edit: c'est bon je suis pas blonde, juste malade, j'ai trouv.




> Au moins tu es dedant


Toi aussi tu ferais mieux de te mettre  courir. J'ai pas de lance-flamme comme Line mais j'ai des griffes!!!

Edit: ah oui et puis dedan*s* hein, pas deux dents! ::langue::

----------


## Deadpool

> Concernant les stats, il suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de message, et ca s'ouvre...



Je connaissais pas cette feature, trs intressant... 

Je croyais que t'avais tout compt  la main.  ::aie:: 




> Euh, LineLe, t'ais-je dis que le nombre de message que tu as post prouve parfaitement ta matrise de Deadpool, qui ne t'arrive pas  la cheville ?


Non, le seul truc que a prouve, c'est qu'elle est plus pipelette que moi.  ::aie:: 




> Mais tester ses techniques pourrait tre marrant, hein gege ^^


Yes, allez gege, on compte sur toi.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Concernant les stats, il suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de message, et ca s'ouvre...


Tu m'excuseras mais je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler  ::koi::

----------


## jbrasselet

Tu vas sur http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51
et tu cliques sur le nombre de message d'un sujet
Ca ouvre une pop-up avec le rcap

----------


## Skyounet

> Tu m'excuseras mais je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler


Sur l'accueil de la taverne, faut cliquer sur le nombre de messages dans le thread o tu veux voir.

Je plussoie, feature trs intressante.

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu m'excuseras mais je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler


Dans la liste des topics sur le forum, tu cliques sur le nombre de messages.

edit:grille

----------


## BiM

> Tu vas sur http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51
> et tu cliques sur le nombre de message d'un sujet
> Ca ouvre une pop-up avec le rcap


Wahou, je connaissais pas, trop bien !

----------


## Deadpool

> non mais on prend pas n'importe qui comme dmonstrateur tant qu' faire


J'avoue : owned.  ::aie:: 

Mais venant d'une lorraine kk a ne m'atteint pas.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Ouh pinaise, je suis l'objet d'une exprience malsaine, ralise par deux prdatrices sexuelles.


ceci te drange-t-il ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> ralise par deux prdatrices sexuelles.


-sexuelles  ::mouarf::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> ceci te drange-t-il ?


Nan t'es folle ou quoi, vivement la phase Z  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> J'avoue : owned. 
> 
> Mais venant d'une lorraine kk a ne m'atteint pas.


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O: 
 ::furieux:: 
je vais t'intoxiquer !! t'empoisonner !! te brler vif sur la place publique !! te lapider !! te dmembrer !! te scalper !! te torturer !! te dcapiter !! t'lectrocuter !! te hacher menu !!
 ::furieux::

----------


## Gueritarish

Recrudescence de travail chez tout ceux qui trollent dans ce balrog  :8O:

----------


## Commodore

maiiiiis non!!
ils ont rien compris:

phase A : Approche
phase B : Bizoux
phase C : Cul
phase D : Dchance

----------


## Deadpool

> je vais t'intoxiquer !! t'empoisonner !! te brler vif sur la place publique !! te lapider !! te dmembrer !! te scalper !! te torturer !! te dcapiter !! t'lectrocuter !! te hacher menu !!


Moi aussi je t'aime.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> je vais t'intoxiquer !! t'empoisonner !! te brler vif sur la place publique !! te lapider !! te dmembrer !! te scalper !! te torturer !! te dcapiter !! t'lectrocuter !! te hacher menu !!


N'en fais pas un drame si tu es Lorraine... 
Par contre essaye de faire quelque chose pour ta Kk-attitude  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Moi aussi je t'aime.


je te dteste !!
je te hais !!
je t'excre !!
je t'abhorre !!
je te maudis !!

----------


## LineLe

> N'en fais pas un drame si tu es Lorraine... 
> Par contre essaye de faire quelque chose pour ta Kk-attitude


JE-NE-SUIS-PAS-LORRAINE !!

et je ne suis pas une kk non plus


je vous boude tous les deux !
 ::triste::

----------


## Neilos

> je vais t'intoxiquer !! t'empoisonner !! te brler vif sur la place publique !! te lapider !! te dmembrer !! te scalper !! te torturer !! te dcapiter !! t'lectrocuter !! te hacher menu !!


Ed ? Toujours pas peur ?

Pourquoi vous dites qu'elle est Lorraine Line ?

----------


## Skyounet

Quelle posie, et quelle dlicatesse

ca raaaaame le forum

----------


## Gueritarish

MISSION COMPLETE  ::aie::

----------


## Neilos

> ca raaaaame le forum


Faut croire qu'il en a qui bossent  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je vais t'intoxiquer !! t'empoisonner !! te brler vif sur la place publique !! te lapider !! te dmembrer !! te scalper !! te torturer !! te dcapiter !! t'lectrocuter !! te hacher menu !!


et on lui plera le jonc ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pourquoi vous dites qu'elle est Lorraine Line ?


parcequ'elle est AOC !

[edit] vous crivez tellement vite ici, que je n'ai meme pas le temps d'utiliser la multi-citation !!![/edit]

----------


## Deadpool

> je te dteste !!
> je te hais !!
> je t'excre !!
> je t'abhorre !!
> je te maudis !!


Les mecs, j'ai une touche.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Ed ? Toujours pas peur ?
> 
> Pourquoi vous dites qu'elle est Lorraine Line ?


T'as vu comme ils sont mchants avec moi ?  ::triste:: 




> Quelle posie, et quelle dlicatesse


ils cherchent en mme temps...
sinon suis trs gentille...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Les mecs, j'ai une touche.


Affirmatif... Fonce petit  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> wow j'ai tenu jusqu'a maintenant avant de poster ! 
> Il fait beau il fait chaud et j'ai trop pas la patate.. comprends pas pourquoi.


pour le beau et chaud on repassera...
trop pas la patate : pareil... mais moi je sais pourquoi....

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

ouaou partage un peu avec moi.....c'est tout le contraire  ::aie:: 




> wow j'ai tenu jusqu'a maintenant avant de poster ! 
> Il fait beau il fait chaud et j'ai trop pas la patate.. comprends pas pourquoi.

----------


## Gueritarish

Dans mon cas, il fait beau et il commence  faire chaud...
Mais j'ai pas la patate.. pour bosser ^^
Sinon, aprs a va  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

je pense que des que j'aurais eu le temps de prendre un peu de soleil sa ira mieux. Je devrais fumer.. comme ca je pourrais sortir pour la pause clope .. ::roll::

----------


## BiM

Conseil pour tous : Ne laissez jamais Skyrunner choisir un film (surtout au cinma) !

D'ailleurs, j'ai trouv un film que je pourrais ajouter  la liste long, chiantos, et lent : Aprs Titanic et Le Seigneur des Anneaux... voici Raison d'tat (surtout en VO !! Au moins on avait une occupation... lire les sous-titres (quand c'tait pas blanc sur blanc)).

----------


## gege2061

> Conseil pour tous : Ne laissez jamais Skyrunner choisir un film (surtout au cinma) !
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai trouv un film que je pourrais ajouter  la liste long, chiantos, et lent : Aprs Titanic et Le Seigneur des Anneaux... voici Raison d'tat (surtout en VO !! Au moins on avait une occupation... lire les sous-titres (quand c'tait pas blanc sur blanc)).


Mais nan, j'suis sr que c'est parce qu'il tait en VO, faudrait le revoir en VF  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> Conseil pour tous : Ne laissez jamais Skyrunner choisir un film (surtout au cinma) !


Nah nah nah. Mais euh moi je me fie  Allocine. 3 toiles Presses et Spectateurs.
Bon OK moi je retrouve plutt mon impression dans celles des 0 toiles mais bon on peut pas savoir avant d'y aller.

Et pis bon zaurait qu' choisir la prochaine fois. Moi je serais plutt aller voir Plante terreur - un film Grindhouse mais bon c'est un film d'Epouvante-horreur et y'a une certaine personne donc je ne citerais point le nom qui n'aime pas les fims de ce genre. En plus c'est style srie B et a plait pas  tout le monde.

Bref tout a pour dire que oui, le film tait super naze on a rien compris, mais que bon je pouvais pas savoir  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Beldom

Ils moins moche qu'hier, mais j'ai pas la patate non plus...

D'un autre cot, mon serveur de developpement est mort, donc je peux pas bosser... N'ayant pas accs  mes fichiers  ::mouarf:: 

Je crois que je vais me mettre en mode flood  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Conseil pour tous : Ne laissez jamais Skyrunner choisir un film (surtout au cinma) !
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai trouv un film que je pourrais ajouter  la liste long, chiantos, et lent : Aprs Titanic et Le Seigneur des Anneaux... voici Raison d'tat (surtout en VO !! Au moins on avait une occupation... lire les sous-titres (quand c'tait pas blanc sur blanc)).


 :8O: 

Pure mais tu fais exprs de dtruire les bons film.  ::furax:: 

The Good Shepherd (Raison d'tat) est un TRES bon film.

----------


## Commodore

> Conseil pour tous : Ne laissez jamais Skyrunner choisir un film (surtout au cinma) !
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai trouv un film que je pourrais ajouter  la liste long, chiantos, et lent : Aprs Titanic et Le Seigneur des Anneaux... voici Raison d'tat (surtout en VO !! Au moins on avait une occupation... lire les sous-titres (quand c'tait pas blanc sur blanc)).


Raisons d'Etat!! il est excellent ce film  ::D: 
Skyrunner, on va quand au cin ?

----------


## alexrtz

> Moi je serais plutt aller voir Plante terreur - un film Grindhouse


Trop trop bien ce film  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> Trop trop bien ce film


Ouais sauf qu'en France ils l'ont massacr en sparant les 2 films Grindhouse (Boulevard de la Mort et Plante Terreur) qui, normalement constituent 2 parties d'un seul et mme film entrecoup de fausses bandes annonces (qu'ils ont virs videmment).   ::furax::

----------


## gege2061

> The Good Shepherd (Raison d'tat) est un TRES bon film.





> Raisons d'Etat!! il est excellent ce film


 :8O:  Nan c'est une blague, allez soyez cool j'suis pas encore assez rveill pour comprendre le second degr  ::?:

----------


## Commodore

> Nan c'est une blague, allez soyez cool j'suis pas encore assez rveill pour comprendre le second degr


Dis plutt que tu n'tais pas assez rveill pour comprendre le film  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> Nan c'est une blague, allez soyez cool j'suis pas encore assez rveill pour comprendre le second degr


Pas assez rveill ? Il est 10h30... Par curiosit, quelle heure ce matin ?

----------


## gege2061

> Dis plutt que tu n'tais pas assez rveill pour comprendre le film


S'possible ou trop occuper  tester de nouvelles techniques de drague (c) Deadpool  ::aie:: 

N'empche que j'ai mis  p'tit bout de temps  m'apercevoir que la date changeai souvent (bah ouais fallait choisir entre lire les sous-titres ou les commentaires inutiles)  ::mouarf:: 




> Pas assez rveill ? Il est 10h30... Par curiosit, quelle heure ce matin ?


J'suis arriv au boulot  9h30, comme quoi a m'arrive d'tre quelqu'un de normal  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Nah nah nah. Mais euh moi je me fie  Allocine. 3 toiles Presses et Spectateurs.
> Bon OK moi je retrouve plutt mon impression dans celles des 0 toiles mais bon on peut pas savoir avant d'y aller.


Attention c'est pas LineLe qui parle mais Cline
Personnellement hier soir j'tais partie pour un film pas trop prise de tte voire limite navet. Au final on a choisi... pardon Sky' a choisi  ::aie::  Raisons d'Etat.
Sur le coup : long et chiant et affreusement mal aux genoux.
Aprs coup : J'ai toujours mal aux genoux (fichue salle de cin conue pour lilliputiens) je pense que c'est un bon film... les acteurs jouent bien, c'est bien ralis et l'histoire est pas mal. Il n'y a ni mchant, ni gentil dans l'histoire... les personnages sont tous humains et ont un comportement raliste. Mais  mon avis il faudrait que je le revoie en tant dans l'tat d'esprit de voir un film srieux genre Syriana ou donc Raisons d'Etat. N'empche que je pense qu'il y avait peut tre quand mme quelques longueurs... mais probablement ncessaires pour retranscrire l'atmosphre.



> Et pis bon zaurait qu' choisir la prochaine fois. Moi je serais plutt aller voir Plante terreur - un film Grindhouse mais bon c'est un film d'Epouvante-horreur et y'a une certaine personne donc je ne citerais point le nom qui n'aime pas les fims de ce genre. En plus c'est style srie B et a plait pas  tout le monde.


Bah si tu veux suis partante pour celui l, faudrait juste que je me mate le premier, je l'avais loup au cinoche  ::pleure::

----------


## Caro-Line

> Attention c'est pas LineLe qui parle mais Cline


 :8O:  c'est quoi la diffrence ?

----------


## LineLe

> c'est quoi la diffrence ?


Cline elle est po normale, il lui arrive de dire des trucs srieux  ::aie:: 
y a qu' son boulot et dans sa famille qu'on l'appelle comme a. Donc soit c'est pour l'engueuler, soit c'est pour parler de choses srieuses... 
 ::cfou::

----------


## Deadpool

> S'possible ou trop occuper  tester de nouvelles techniques de drague (c) Deadpool


 ::lol:: 

Ca me rappelle qu'il faut que je dgotte une technique avec un briquet.




> N'empche que j'ai mis  p'tit bout de temps  m'apercevoir que la date changeai souvent (bah ouais fallait choisir entre lire les sous-titres ou les commentaires inutiles)


Je comprend mieux pourquoi t'as rien compris.  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 





> Attention c'est pas LineLe qui parle mais Cline


Attention, a va pter.  ::aie:: 




> Personnellement hier soir j'tais partie pour un film pas trop prise de tte voire limite navet. Au final on a choisi... pardon Sky' a choisi  Raisons d'Etat.
> Sur le coup : long et chiant et affreusement mal aux genoux.
> Aprs coup : J'ai toujours mal aux genoux (fichue salle de cin conue pour lilliputiens) je pense que c'est un bon film... les acteurs jouent bien, c'est bien ralis et l'histoire est pas mal. Il n'y a ni mchant, ni gentil dans l'histoire... les personnages sont tous humains et ont un comportement raliste. Mais  mon avis il faudrait que je le revoie en tant dans l'tat d'esprit de voir un film srieux genre Syriana ou donc Raisons d'Etat. N'empche que je pense qu'il y avait peut tre quand mme quelques longueurs... mais probablement ncessaires pour retranscrire l'atmosphre.


 ::king::  




> Bah si tu veux suis partante pour celui l, faudrait juste que je me mate le premier, je l'avais loup au cinoche


Moi perso, j'attends un DVD avec les 2 films et les fausses bandes annonces au milieu comme il devrait tre.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Mme si c'est pas vrai, c'est gentil...


Bien sur que si voyons... Sans toi je dpirissais, j'tais  peine  3 ou 4 posts par jour... J'tais inquiet  ::cry::

----------


## LineLe

> Incroyable ! il fait beau  Paris.
> Veuillez m'excuser cet appart mais la je n'y croyais plus.


c'est vrai il fait tellement clair que je n'ai jamais vu les cits aussi loin qu'aujourd'hui

----------


## anitshka

> Moi j'ai pas vot, j'attends de rencontrer les candidates en vrai.
> 
> Qui qui manque ?


Bah je serais bien venue aux RID de paris... mais j'apprends l'existance de ces rid que bien trop tard (en gnral le lendemain...) ...  ::boulet:: 

Pour celle de nantes... ca va etre chaud j'ai dj un mariage ce week end la  ::calim2::

----------


## Skyounet

> mais lol si t'attends ca on est pas couch pour les votes...certaines habitent un peu au quebec


Ben celle possibles alors, genre Paris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Organise une RID ou vient a celles prvues  ::aie:: 




> Ben celle possibles alors, genre Paris

----------


## Mamilie

re-incroyable, je viens de me rendre compte que personne ne s'est battu pour avoir le 5000me post... kpassa???

----------


## Korko Fain

> Et voil, on sent encore et toujours la jalousie... T'es dgoutt hein? (T'es grill dans tout les cas dsol de remuer le couteau dans la plaie  )
> Si tu rponds "oui", t'es grill et si tu rponds "non", tout le monde saura que tu essais veinement de te justifier et tu seras 2 fois plus grilled... Je sais que tu l'as amer, mais c'est comme a  les filles ont dcid qu'elles ne rendaient leur photos publiques que si elles le dsiraient et puis c'est marre.. Maintenant, les polymiques s'est pas cool, les discussions qui servent  rien, c'est cool 
> 
> Conseil : lache l'affaire et prie pour que ces demoiselles postent leurs photos au moment des rsultats



Lol Ouai grave grill :p
C'est pour a que je le dit, je relance juste une polmique qui sert  rien donc c'est cool :p

----------


## LineLe

> Organise une RID ou vient a celles prvues


bah lui il vient, c'est les autres qui viennent pas  ::?:

----------


## Korko Fain

> Faut l'excuser Mamilie, tu lui manquais trop


Flicitation pour le 5000ieme post du sujet :p

----------


## Skyounet

> Organise une RID ou vient a celles prvues


Wahlala, on en a dj fait 2 en 2 semaines, y'a jamais personne qui vient en plus.

La premire est s'est retrouv  3 avec gege et LineLe et heureusement qu'elle a pu venir sinon on aurait fait un tte  tte avec gege.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

mdr romantique ce gege je l'ai toujours su...c'est un coquinou  ::mouarf:: si ya personne c'est comme le market vous faites pas de pub ou bien de la mauvaise pub 


j'tais meme pas au courant....et je viens dans la mesure du possible  chaque fois




> Wahlala, on en a dj fait 2 en 2 semaines, y'a jamais personne qui vient en plus.
> 
> La premire est s'est retrouv  3 avec gege et LineLe et heureusement qu'elle a pu venir sinon on aurait fait un tte  tte avec gege.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

moi a mes RID y a jamais personnes  ::cry:: 

en mme temps je dois tre le seul genevois a poster dans la taverne

----------


## Korko Fain

Bah sur Paris pendant l'anne scolaire je pourrais peut etre venir taper la discut un week end (puisque mtro acces libre avec la carte au mois)

----------


## Neilos

> Flicitation pour le 5000ieme post du sujet :p


Merci  ::king:: 
J'avais meme pas fait gaffe !! Je viens de le remarquer !

----------


## Sphax

> Incroyable ! il fait beau  Paris.
> Veuillez m'excuser cet appart mais la je n'y croyais plus.


En parlant de beau temps sur paris et pour faire completement HS, ya des amateurs de rollers sur paris ? J'ai fait la rando dimanche dernier c'tait sympa, on pourrait faire la prochaine en groupe s'il fait aussi beau. Je tte juste le terrain plutot que d'ouvrir un sujet ddi avec gros risque de bide  ::mouarf:: 

PS : la rando du dimanche aprs midi est ouverte aux "non confirms" voir dbutants  ::):

----------


## BiM

> En parlant de beau temps sur paris et pour faire completement HS, ya des amateurs de rollers sur paris ? J'ai fait la rando dimanche dernier c'tait sympa, on pourrait faire la prochaine en groupe s'il fait aussi beau. Je tte juste le terrain plutot que d'ouvrir un sujet ddi avec gros risque de bide 
> 
> PS : la rando du dimanche aprs midi est ouverte aux "non confirms" voir dbutants


Intresse mais pas pour ce week end. Celui qui arrives je serais normalement libre  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Wahlala, on en a dj fait 2 en 2 semaines, y'a jamais personne qui vient en plus.
> 
> La premire est s'est retrouv  3 avec gege et LineLe et heureusement qu'elle a pu venir sinon on aurait fait un tte  tte avec gege.


Que veux-tu, on goute  LineLe une fois et on ne peut plus s'en passer...
j'allais pas te laisser seule avec lui tout de mme, j'ai eu piti de toi !

----------


## Deadpool

> Wahlala, on en a dj fait 2 en 2 semaines, y'a jamais personne qui vient en plus.
> 
> La premire est s'est retrouv  3 avec gege et LineLe et heureusement qu'elle a pu venir sinon on aurait fait un tte  tte avec gege.


Moi je serais bien venu mais on m'a pas invit...

N'est ce pas gege?  ::langue::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

ba voila c'est ce que je dis.....pas de pub (dans le sens publicit hein  ::mouarf::  )  normal qu'il n'y ait personne...

deadpool un ptit resto ???  ::aie::  




> Moi je serais bien venu mais on m'a pas invit...
> 
> N'est ce pas gege?

----------


## Deadpool

> deadpool un ptit resto ???


 :8O: 

Ohhhhh ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiii.  ::D:   ::lahola:: 

Vous tes tous jaloux hein!   ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je me retiens de sortir une phrase qui pourrait en choquer d'autres...


Chiche ?  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

> t'inquietes pas une fois les votes finis, on pourra tjs faire des pronostics
> 
> [ambiance bar PMU]
> - tu mise sur qui toi ?
> - linele gagnante  10 contre 1 et toi ?
> - perso, je prfre prendre des risques, je vais jouer @min@  100 contre 1
> - mais non les gars, vous vous trompez, faut choisir mamilie elle est  30 contre 1
> ...
> [/ambiance]


J'aimerai bien savoir qui va sortir les quotes  ::D: 
a qui il faut faire dd la lche ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'aimerai bien savoir qui va sortir les quotes


j'ais mis ces cotes (erreur de ta part ou j'ai mal compris ?) d'aprs les moyens de persuasion dont les personnes cites semblent disposer  ::aie::

----------


## cortex024

lien ici

c'est fou quand mme, surtout le type en rouge c'est norme.

je comprends pas comment il se retrouve dans un rayon informatique, c'est trop gros  :8O:  :8O:  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## anitshka

bah il sort plein de mots qui semblent cohrents ensemble  la RH qui l'envoye au chef de rayon qui souvent tait avant au rayon quincaillerie... donc il le trouve intelligent et puis il semble bien se prsenter avec sa chemise et ses pics en gel sur la tte...et donc ca suffit pour un rayon de supermarch...

[edit]mais je confirme ce su'a dit un des vendeurs... vista c'est de la daube  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: [/edit]

----------


## LineLe

> lien ici
> 
> c'est fou quand mme, surtout le type en rouge c'est norme.
> 
> je comprends pas comment il se retrouve dans un rayon informatique, c'est trop gros


a me rappelle la priode o je cherchais un ordinateur portable... enfin plutt un transportable... ::?: 
j'y allais avec mon ex, l'ordinateur tait pour moi, mais jamais on ne s'adressait  moi mais toujours  mon ex... Je crois que le summum c'est quand je suis retourne  un magasin seule o j'tais alle une premire fois avec mon ex...
la premire fois on demande des renseignements  un vendeur, il nous rpond cash qu'il n'y connaissait rien... Bon au moins il a t honnte...  ::?:  j'y retourne seule parce qu'il y avait un modle qui m'intressait, et je tombe sur le mme type... et l il me dit pas du tout qu'il n'y connaissait rien et il commence  me dbiter des conneries du genre celles entendues sur la vido... Et il essaie de me vendre la promo du moment (excellente pour aller sur le net et faire de la bureautique... mais comme je voulais jouer et faire mes projets ppre dessus  ::roll:: )
Je lui dcris donc le portable que je cherche, il me regarde avec des grands yeux et il me demande ce que je voulais faire avec... je lui rponds que je voulais jouer... les yeux encore plus grands... Et l je lui dis qu'avant de prendre une cliente pour une imbcile et essayer de lui vendre n'importe quoi qu'il fallait lui demander ce qu'elle cherche... Et aussi qu'il venait de perdre une cliente
De tous les magasins que j'ai faits (et il y en a eu une floppe), je ne suis tombe que sur un seul vendeur qui tait comptent et correct.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Les 2 types de vendeurs :
"Bonjour ma p'tite dame" ***Tu vas voir, je vais t'impressionner, gniackgniackgniack*** rire de sadique intrieur"Bonjour madame. un renseignement ?
Oui c'est pour un portable.
Quelle sera votre utilisation ?"

----------


## LineLe

> Les 2 types de vendeurs :
> "Bonjour ma p'tite dame" ***Tu vas voir, je vais t'impressionner, gniackgniackgniack*** rire de sadique intrieur"Bonjour madame. un renseignement ?
> Oui c'est pour un portable.
> Quelle sera votre utilisation ?"


le problme c'est que c'est la premire catgorie la plus rpandue visiblement...  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

c'est quand mme assez vrai qu'on trouve beaucoup de vendeur de chaussures au rayon informatique surtout dans les grandes surfaces (surcouf inclus)


Euh c'est quoi ces pronostics? Et ces soi-disant moyens de persuasion? Aucun jury n'est corrompu j'espre? ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

Et en plus a vaut pour plein d'autres catgories...
J'ai ador la tte du type la dernire fois qui tait rest trs vague sur le problme de ma titine quand je lui ai sorti : "c'tait bien la sonde  dioxygne qui avait un problme, non ? C'est un problme bien connu" (alors qu'il savait en plus qu'on a le mme employeur, le fait que je ne bosse pas dans un garage m'empche-t-il d'tre au courant ou c'est juste parce que je suis une fille  :8O: ).

D'un autre ct a peut tre pratique : tu fais ta blonde, tu le laisses s'enfoncer et au dernier moment tu le tacles. ::mouarf::

----------


## bakaneko

> Euh c'est quoi ces pronostics? Et ces soi-disant moyens de persuasion? Aucun jury n'est corrompu j'espre?


Corrompu non, effay par un lance-flamme ou un lapin crtin peut-tre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gege2061

> c'est quand mme assez vrai qu'on trouve beaucoup de vendeur de chaussures au rayon informatique surtout dans les grandes surfaces (surcouf inclus)


Mais quelle ide pour un Parisien d'aller acheter son PC dans une grande surface  ::cfou:: 

Tu vas rue Montgallet, tu dis que tu veux un PC pour faire du dev sous Linux avec un dual boot sous XP pour jouer et ensuite tu peux commencer  discuter  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Euh c'est quoi ces pronostics? Et ces soi-disant moyens de persuasion? Aucun jury n'est corrompu j'espre?


ben j'ai pas trop compris non plus... surtout d'o il sortait ses cotes..

pour la corruption des jurys moi j'ai rien fait !
d'ailleurs ce ne serait pas  mon avantage si j'essayais de les corrompre  ::aie:: 
de toute faon il me reste plus assez de boutanches pour corrompre qui que ce soit... vais devoir faire don de mon corps

au final d'ailleurs, on en fait quoi de notre modle de statue Crunch ? jur ou pas ?
Je ne sais pas si on arrivera  avoir les rponses de toutes les candidates d'ici la fin de la semaine prochaine

----------


## LineLe

> D'un autre ct a peut tre pratique : tu fais ta blonde, tu le laisses s'enfoncer et au dernier moment tu le tacles.


 ::king:: 
C'est ce que je prfre  ::mouarf:: 
Je fais trs bien ma blonde quand je veux  ::aie:: 




> Mais quelle ide pour un Parisien d'aller acheter son PC dans une grande surface 
> 
> Tu vas rue Montgallet, tu dis que tu veux un PC pour faire du dev sous Linux avec un dual boot sous XP pour jouer et ensuite tu peux commencer  discuter


Peut tre parce qu'il n'y a pas que Paris au monde ?  ::roll:: 

souvent le facteur "fille" joue beaucoup...
t'es une fille, tu te renseignes pour du matriel ils te proposent de quoi faire de la bureautique, tu leur dis que tu joues limite ils te rient au nez.... t'es une fille tu rentres dans un magasin de jeux videos, ils te proposent les sims, t'achte Dark Messiah ils te regardent avec de grands yeux et te demandent 36 fois si ta config supporte le jeu...  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> Peut tre parce qu'il n'y a pas que Paris au monde ?





> Mais quelle ide *pour un Parisien* d'aller acheter son PC dans une grande surface


Et mme si je n'tais pas sur Paris, je n'irais pas acheter un PC dans une grande surface !

----------


## LineLe

> Et mme si je n'tais pas sur Paris, je n'irais pas acheter un PC dans une grande surface !


et t'irais o ?
sachant que je refusais d'acheter mon portable sur le net.

----------


## Skyounet

> et t'irais o ?
> sachant que je refusais d'acheter mon portable sur le net.


Pourquoi pas sur le net ? C'est le top tu trouves toujours ce que tu veux.

----------


## gege2061

> Pourquoi pas sur le net ? C'est le top tu trouves toujours ce que tu veux.


Exactement, en plus t'es devant ton PC tranquille tu peux avoir les info que tu veux en prenant ton temps. C'est le meilleur moyen pour ne pas se faire avoir.

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi pas sur le net ? C'est le top tu trouves toujours ce que tu veux.



j'aime bien avoir quelqu'un en face de moi sur qui taper et pouvoir faire un change en moins d'un mois si problme il y a  la rception du pc (genre pixel mort et autre connerie  :;):  )

et surtout : facteur poisse  ::aie::  (surtout avec la poste)

----------


## Skyounet

Ben moi de toute faon j'ai un Intel 75 000 avec 2,2Hertz et comme y'a 2 coeurs a fait 4,4 GHertz. Eh ouais ha ha. C'est pas la classe  ::yaisse2:: 

C'est mme plus une Mercedes c'est une Porsche.  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> *De quoi ? Je me suis contredit ?*


Je me suis juste rendu compte que j'avais peut-tre tort de te dire que tu n'tais pas aussi romantique que tu le laissais croire.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon il parrait que les coeurs sont faits aussi pour pleurer.

----------


## Deadpool

> que tu trouves quoi? le point?


Non, chez elle.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais j'y arrive les yeux ferms maintenant.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

ferme les pas trop en approchant de son antre, c'est comme un dragon, a crache des flammes 
 ::aie::

----------


## Lung

Qui parle de dragon ?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> ferme les pas trop en approchant de son antre, c'est comme un dragon, a crache des flammes


Meuh non.  ::mouarf:: 

Je vais t'apprendre un truc, Line est trs gentille.  ::D:  Le lance-flammes est une lgende urbaine.  ::lol:: 

Par contre, son chat, faut pas le faire chier.  ::aie::

----------


## Ricky81

> C'est pour t'ponger la sueur apres des heures et des heures a dboguer ta bdd ?


 ::cfou::  Ben non, c'est pour aller  la plage tellement tout tourne nickel  ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

Mon ordi remarche! C'tait la pile du cmos... Si si y'a une pile dans un ordi  :;): . Par contre le laptop c'est pas gagn, direction le SAV.

A demain tous! Bonne nuit.

----------


## LineLe

> Meuh non. 
> 
> Je vais t'apprendre un truc, Line est trs gentille.  Le lance-flammes est une lgende urbaine.


 ::oops:: 




> Par contre, son chat, faut pas le faire chier.


l'est trop fort mon chat, c'est un chat de garde  ::aie::  il fighte plus vite que son ombre  ::aie::  enfin surtout avec son ombre...


 ::yaisse2::  Mamilie

----------


## Lung

> Mon ordi remarche! C'tait la pile du cmos...


C'tait juste la pile !?

 :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> C'tait juste la pile !?


bah pas de pile , pas de boot  ::):  donc ca venait bien de la carte mre le soucis  :;):  

content que t'ai pu rparer mamilie

----------


## Caro-Line

Bonjour les gens  ::D: 
Comme je suis encore un peu seule dans mon open-space, et que ce topic permet de raconter sa vie...
Voil, aujourd'hui je quitte la bote dans laquelle je travaillais depuis plus de 7 ans...Bien que ce soit un choix a fait tout bizarre  ::(: 
Du coup vous allez moins me voir (bon c'est pas non plus que j'tais super active) paske bon finalement c'est du boulot qu'on vient le plus souvent ici (comment a c'est pas normal  ::aie::  )

Bon je compte sur vous pour me faire un peu rire ce matin, j'en ai bien besoin.

----------


## Mamilie

Oui ben elle a faillit me coter trs cher cette pile. J'ai appeler un gars prs de chez moi, je lui ai dcrit les symptmes et il m'a dit que la carte mre tait morte, srement qu'il faudrait aussi changer l'alimentation et de la RAM et que avec un peu de chance, le disque dur n'avait rien... 

Autrement dit, tu changes d'ordi. Heureusement DVP est l parce que juste avant j'avais post mon problme et un gentil de chez nous m'a dit d'essayer de faire un reset-bios au cas o mais moi je pensais qu'il fallait y accder pour le reseter... Mais non, faut enlever la pile!!! Merci Anthony au cas o tu passes par l  ::king:: 

Bingo, a marche et comme ma carte mre est encore d'origine, ben elle a 7 ans... C'est dj pas mal 7 ans pour une pile!

Enfin bref, le soleil brille, il fait pas chaud mais on s'en fout, c'est si agrable les rayons qui caressent le visage avec un bon caf sur la terrasse du toit, un croissant et le laptop pour chater sur DVP. En plus comme a tout le monde croit que je bosse... ::yaisse2:: 

Alors voil je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui, profitez en lundi a sera peut tre pas le cas parce que ce soir je ramne mon laptop au SAV et l je risque de devoir lui payer une alim, un dd et un cran, court jus monumental oblige, j'ai mme eu droit  de la fume de partout. :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> Bonjour les gens 
> Comme je suis encore un peu seule dans mon open-space, et que ce topic permet de raconter sa vie...
> Voil, aujourd'hui je quitte la bote dans laquelle je travaillais depuis plus de 7 ans...Bien que ce soit un choix a fait tout bizarre 
> Du coup vous allez moins me voir (bon c'est pas non plus que j'tais super active) paske bon finalement c'est du boulot qu'on vient le plus souvent ici (comment a c'est pas normal  )
> 
> Bon je compte sur vous pour me faire un peu rire ce matin, j'en ai bien besoin.


Si c'est pas trop indiscret, pourquoi tu t'en vas? Doit bien y avoir une bonne raison... non?
Tiens je t'offre des fleurs pour ton dpart:

----------


## Arnaud F.

@Mamilie, je crois sincrement que changer de laptop te reviendra beaucoup moins cher,  moins de disposer de la garantie, et l encore...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

J'ai rapidement survol ton pb de PC.

Il y a 3 ans la foudre a atteint mon PC via le modem (c****** de modem de m****)
J'ai du changer le modem (ben oui j'avais pas l'adsl), la ram, la CM et la CG. Mais ce que nous n'avons pas pu diagnostiquer, c'est le proco !!
Quand j'ai achet mon PC, il avait t overclock comme il faut.
Et aprs ben... je me suis retrouv avec un PC poussif... le proco en a pris dans les circuits.. il fonctionne encore, mais je ne peux plus lui affecter les rglages qu'il avait avant. Il freeze et il aime pas a...

Tant qu'il tourne je le garde mais des fois je me demande s'il ne pdale pas trop dans la semoule...  ::cry::

----------


## LineLe

> Bonjour les gens 
> Comme je suis encore un peu seule dans mon open-space, et que ce topic permet de raconter sa vie...
> Voil, aujourd'hui je quitte la bote dans laquelle je travaillais depuis plus de 7 ans...Bien que ce soit un choix a fait tout bizarre 
> Du coup vous allez moins me voir (bon c'est pas non plus que j'tais super active) paske bon finalement c'est du boulot qu'on vient le plus souvent ici (comment a c'est pas normal  )
> 
> Bon je compte sur vous pour me faire un peu rire ce matin, j'en ai bien besoin.


Je te comprends  ::triste:: 
moi mme je quitte ma boite dans deux semaines... je n'y bosse que depuis deux ans mais ce sont les premiers  m'avoir laiss ma chance... mes collgues sont tout bonnement gniaux et tout va me manquer...
pourtant c'est galement un choix de ma part...
personnellement je pense que je vais la verser ma petite larme en partant (ben oui suis une grande motive)
aller caro  ::calin:: 

mais du coup, tu vas pouvoir avoir les rsultats de l'lection ?

----------


## Caro-Line

Merci Mamilie  ::oops::  elles sont trs jolies.

La raison elle est simple : marre de la rgion parisienne, des bouchons, du mauvais temps, un frrot qui me tanne depuis 2 ans avec le fait que vivre sur la cte d'azur c'est gnial  :8-): , et ma bote qui me donne des sous pour partir....
Mais quand mme  ::(:

----------


## Mamilie

> @Mamilie, je crois sincrement que changer de laptop te reviendra beaucoup moins cher,  moins de disposer de la garantie, et l encore...


D'aprs ma garantie (hong kong/ 3ans pas 2, ouf!), je dois payer la main d'oeuvre parce que je le fais faire en France, l'alimentation et la batterie, a  l'air d'aller... Mon laptop tait bien trop cher pour que je l'abandonne maintenant...

En fait c'est pour mes photos de vacances et celles de ma petite nice que j'ai peur... C'est la seule chose que j'ai pas pu sauver avant le crash...

@Lou Pitchoun: faut pas le dire mais un processeur j'en ai un tout nouveau, mon copain de l'IT l'a rcupr avec la RAM et la carte vido dans un laptop qui s'est explos parterre. Le reste est en miette au sens littral du terme.

----------


## Mamilie

Allez les filles, haut les coeurs! Moi aussi j'en aurais marre de Paris, surtout quand je vois la couleur de mes mouchoirs quand je rentre de week end... Beurk! Vive la campagne! Euh et puis vive l'Alsace, a faisait longtemps!
 :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> @Lou Pitchoun: faut pas le dire mais un processeur j'en ai un tout nouveau, mon copain de l'IT l'a rcupr avec la RAM et la carte vido dans un laptop qui s'est explos parterre. Le reste est en miette au sens littral du terme.


tenter le sav avec des pieces qui sont pas d'origine, t'as des coucougnettes  ::): 
chez IBM ou sony, ton pc te serait renvoy avec un ptit smiley et le message "toi touch, toi demerder tout seul"


sinon pour tes photos, avant de renvoyer en sav, il vaut tjs mieux sortir sur le disque dur, le monter en esclave avec une nappe 3,5 <-> 2,5 et backuper les donnes. ca prend 15min et ca evite de s'en vouloir pendant dix ans aprs. (et puis aussi installer un logiciel gratuit de backup automatique genre SyncBack)

----------


## julien-blaise

De quel avantage parles tu ?  ::mrgreen:: 



> Sans les avantages, j'ai demander le divorce

----------


## LineLe

> J'espre vu comme j'ai galr  la faire  En plus j'y ai mme pas goutt...
> 
> 
> 
> Carrment, c'est pire que si on t mari :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. C'est pour ton bien
2. C'est de la simple curiosit
3. Je m'inquite pour un rien

puisque c'est comme a, je te boude  ::langue:: 
comme a tu pourras plus te plaindre

----------


## Sphax

> De quel avantage parles tu ?


Surement du seul avantage du mariage, l'ventuelle rduction d'impts la premire anne  ::mouarf::  .

Je sais, je suis trop romantique.

----------


## gege2061

> De quel avantage parles tu ?


La rduction d'impts  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Surement du seul avantage du mariage, l'ventuelle rduction d'impts la premire anne  .
> 
> Je sais, je suis trop romantique.


a ce n'est que la premiere anne...
aprs c'est pareil si le salaire est sensiblement le mme pour les deux.
Et puis organiser un mariage coute plus cher que la remise d'impots... (enfin pour moi ce serait le cas)

----------


## Deadpool

Juste pour info :




> Qui a post ? 
> Messages au total : 5 606 
> 
> LineLe  705Gueritarish  455jmulans  289Mamilie  253Deadpool  224BiM  218Commodore_Psykopate  193Fleur-Anne.Blain  172shadowmoon  161Neilos  159


On flicite bien fort Line qui a dpass les 700 messages dans ce sujet.  ::lahola::

----------


## Sphax

> La rduction d'impts


Aaahhh les grands esprits...  ::lol:: 




> a ce n'est que la premiere anne...
> aprs c'est pareil si le salaire est sensiblement le mme pour les deux.
> Et puis organiser un mariage coute plus cher que la remise d'impots... (enfin pour moi ce serait le cas)


Effectivement, au final aucun avantage donc  :;):

----------


## Cybher

et elle semble avoir une large avance 
je ne vois pas qui pourrait la rattraper !  ::):

----------


## LineLe

ouaaaaaaaais
suis Miss Topic Miss Dveloppez  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bebel

> ouaaaaaaaais
> suis Miss Topic Miss Dveloppez


vu le topic ca serait plutot miss Troll ou Balrog  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> et elle semble avoir une large avance 
> je ne vois pas qui pourrait la rattraper !


Tu m'tonnes, prs de 250 messages d'avance sur Guegue.  ::aie:: 

Quelle pipelette.   ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Aaahhh les grands esprits...


Et encore l je rigole mais ce que je pense du mariage n'est pas mieux  ::mouarf:: 




> Effectivement, au final aucun avantage donc


Ouais mais c'est LineLe aussi, encore  rver d'un prince charmant. Faut juste en trouver une qui veux bien se marier en jean-basket  la marie et l c'est tout bnef  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Ouais mais c'est LineLe aussi, encore  rver d'un prince charmant. Faut juste en trouver une qui veux bien se marier en jean-basket  la marie et l c'est tout bnef


Dans ce cas je te conseille de te PACSer
c'est plus simple

[EDIT]
De toute faon les princes charmants, si c'est pour finir dans une ambulance j'en veux pas...
[/EDIT]

----------


## Deadpool

> [EDIT]
> De toute faon les *princes charmants*, si c'est pour finir dans une *ambulance* j'en veux pas...
> [/EDIT]


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

bande d'inculturs....  ::triste:: 




> Cendrillon pour ses vingt ans
> Est la plus jolie des enfants
> Son bel amant, le prince charmant
> La prend sur son cheval blanc
> Elle oublie le temps
> Dans son palais d'argent
> Pour ne pas voir qu'un nouveau jour se lve
> Elle ferme les yeux et dans ses rves
> Elle part, jolie petite histoire (2x)
> ...

----------


## gege2061

> bande d'inculturs....


Pauvre Deadpool, il fait une bande  lui tout seul  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Pauvre Deadpool, il fait une bande  lui tout seul


en chantant : 
je suis une bande de jeunes a moi tout seul , et je m'fend la gueule !

----------


## LineLe

> Pauvre Deadpool, il fait une bande  lui tout seul


rah toi poupougne
tu faisais partie de la bande mme si tu n'affiches pas ton ignorance en public...  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

::aie:: 

Dsol suis pas un fan de cette chanson.

----------


## gege2061

> rah toi poupougne
> tu faisais partie de la bande mme si tu n'affiches pas ton ignorance en public...


Toi t'tais sense ne plus me parler

----------


## Mamilie

Ouais mme que j'ai post le 5800. Bref je vous dis  demain. Bonne soire  tous.

----------


## Commodore

[mode gros con]
Bon, reste  tester les limites du serveur avec ce topic...  ::aie:: 
allez, on se met  uploader chacun son quota max de fichiers attachs  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

...

je dois sortir ?
[/mode gros con]

----------


## BiM

Vous parlez de quoi ?

Dur d'tre en vacances...

----------


## LineLe

> Vous parlez de quoi ?
> 
> Dur d'tre en vacances...


boarf
comme d'hab
aller BiM fais toi plaisir : dtruit Star Wars comme tu as dtruit le seigneur des anneaux  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Vous parlez de quoi ?
> *Dur d'tre en vacances...*


Bientt mon tour.  ::D: 

A moi la Corse!  ::yaisse2:: 






> boarf
> comme d'hab
> aller BiM fais toi plaisir : dtruit Star Wars comme tu as dtruit le seigneur des anneaux


Tu peux y aller, je suis pas fan de Star Wars contrairement au Seigneur des Anneaux.  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Alors Star Wars... Voyons, j'ai vu la "premire trilogie" (c-a-d les pisodes 4 5 6) et j'en ai un vague souvenir. Je me demande mme si j'ai russi  voir les 3 en fait, c'est tellement loin. Ca m'avait plu mais sans plus... Trop long, trop compliqu (bon en mme temps j'tais trs jeune). Et je ne comprend pas cet engouement dmesur pour Star Wars en fait. Je ne sais combien de bouquins il y a...

Bref, j'y tiens pas, ca me drange moins que Le Seigneur des Anneaux (sauf si faut se taper tous les pisodes sortis  ::aie:: ).

----------


## gege2061

> Alors Star Wars... Voyons, j'ai vu la "premire trilogie" (c-a-d les pisodes 4 5 6) et j'en ai un vague souvenir. Je me demande mme si j'ai russi  voir les 3 en fait, c'est tellement loin. Ca m'avait plu mais sans plus... Trop long, trop compliqu (bon en mme temps j'tais trs jeune). Et je ne comprend pas cet engouement dmesur pour Star Wars en fait. Je ne sais combien de bouquins il y a...
> 
> Bref, j'y tiens pas, ca me drange moins que Le Seigneur des Anneaux (sauf si faut se taper tous les pisodes sortis ).


La premire fois que j'ai regard la 1ire trilogie, on m'avais prt le coffret VHS, j'ai regard dans l'ordre : 1, 3 et 2. J'ai toujours cru que c'tait Tarantino qui avais crit le scnario  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> La premire fois que j'ai regard la 1ire trilogie, on m'avais prt le coffret VHS, j'ai regard dans l'ordre : 1, 3 et 2. J'ai toujours cru que c'tait Tarantino qui avais crit le scnario


te plains pas, les premiers je les ai vues gamines en allemand... et je sais pas dans quel ordre...
je crois que je ne les ai jamais revus depuis...  ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

ah... je ne suis donc pas le seul  n'avoir rien compris  Star Wars ? ::aie:: 
Quant aux Seigneurs des Agneaux... l non plus je n'ai rien compris  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

je prfre les dessins anims, cela demande moins d'efforts intellectuels  ::mrgreen:: 

Line : qu'est ce que a donne "Le ct obscur de la force" en allemand ?

----------


## Lung

> je prfre les dessins anims, cela demande moins d'efforts intellectuels


Ca dpend lesquels ...

----------


## Commodore

moi j'aime bien bipbip et coyote  ::aie:: 

note: aprs demain les rsultats de MissDVP, enfin  ::D:

----------


## Bebel

> note: aprs demain les rsultats de MissDVP, enfin


Mais a quelle heure, histoire de savoir combien de temps a attendre?

----------


## haltabush

Srieux? Fuat qu'on se dpche, sinon le sujet va mourir avant d'atteindre les 10 000 message, a serait dommage.

----------


## Commodore

au-del du balrog, ya quoi comme race de thread ?

----------


## Sphax

> boarf
> comme d'hab
> aller BiM fais toi plaisir : dtruit Star Wars comme tu as dtruit le seigneur des anneaux


Ah ya eu une polmique seigneur des anneaux aussi ? Dommage j'ai rat a sinon j'aurais pu dire combien les films ne rendent pas l'ambiance du livre, surtout au niveau du temps qui passe et de la difficult du priple pour frodon. Sans compter la terrible mlancolie de la fin du livre. Et je ne parlerais mme pas des carts qui sont fait sans raison valable aucune. Bref j'aurais pu dire a mais je ne dirai rien  ::lol:: 

PS : cela dit bel effort qd mme que ces films. Comme dirait mamilie a aurait pu tre pire  :;):

----------


## Caro-Line

Bonjour tous les gens, ::D:  
ans et non-fans de Star Wars et du seigneur des anneaux.
A ce sujet : pourkoi tous le monde dit star wars en anglais et le seigneur en franais  ::koi::  c'est bizarre non ?)

Je passais juste par l entre 2 cartons (enfin je vous surveille de temps en temps  ::mouarf:: ). Je vois que vous tes en forme.
C'est  cause de la dernire ligne droite je suppose.
Quelqu'un  pens  MPis d'insultes les jurs qui n'ont pas vot (vu comment les places de jurs taient chres, ce ne serait pas gentil de leur part de ne pas le faire).

Bon ben moi j'ai fait mes 23 cartons de bouquins, il me reste, ben tout le reste. ::cry::  J'ai le dos en compote de pommes et des blessures de partout (le carton a coupe !).
Amusez-vous bien !

----------


## Lung

> Bon ben moi j'ai fait mes 23 cartons de bouquins, il me reste, ben tout le reste. J'ai le dos en compote de pommes et des blessures de partout (le carton a coupe !).


 ::calin::   ::zoubi::

----------


## Bebel

> Je passais juste par l entre 2 cartons (enfin je vous surveille de temps en temps ). Je vois que vous tes en forme.
> C'est  cause de la dernire ligne droite je suppose.
> Quelqu'un  pens  MPis d'insultes les jurs qui n'ont pas vot (vu comment les places de jurs taient chres, ce ne serait pas gentil de leur part de ne pas le faire).


Quelqu'un s'en ai deja occup je crois




> Bon ben moi j'ai fait mes 23 cartons de bouquins, il me reste, ben tout le reste. J'ai le dos en compote de pommes et des blessures de partout (le carton a coupe !).
> Amusez-vous bien !


Et combien de carton de chaussure ? ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Bonjour tous les gens, 
> ans et non-fans de Star Wars et du seigneur des anneaux.
> A ce sujet : pourkoi tous le monde dit star wars en anglais et le seigneur en franais  c'est bizarre non ?)


Car lorsque Star Wars (4-5-6) sont sorti ce n'etait pas encore la grande mode du tout en francais ! On gardait les titres originaux des films. Puis quand il sont pass a la tv on a eu le droit  La guerre des toiles.. mais bon Star Wars sa sonne mieux.

----------


## Sphax

> Bon ben moi j'ai fait mes 23 cartons de bouquins, il me reste, ben tout le reste. J'ai le dos en compote de pommes et des blessures de partout (le carton a coupe !).
> Amusez-vous bien !


J'ai dmnag ya pas longtemps et je dois recommenc ds que j'aurais trouv un appart (et je suis au 7ieme sans ascenseur), alors je compatis. Courage, bientt adieu la grisaille et  toi le soleil !

----------


## gege2061

> Ce soir ? C'est pas ton tat naturel a ?


D'habitude c'est plus le lapin  ::mouarf::

----------


## julien-blaise

J'espre que l'image ne reprsente pas tes fantasmes secrets, car si on se rfre au avatar, je dirais que tu ne vas pas vivre longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> J'espre que l'image ne reprsente pas tes fantasmes secrets, car si on se rfre au avatar, je dirais que tu ne vas pas vivre longtemps


Je te rassure, aucun rapport !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Rappel, c'est le *dernier jour* pour voter, ceux qui l'auront pas fait  minuit pourront aller pleurer plus loin mais aucune rclamation ne sera accepte.
on vous a relanc suffisamment de fois..


et au cas o un relou dise, "y a marqu le 7, et bah oui le 7  0h01 juste que c'est pas prcis et ca permet aux candidates d'avoir les rsultats avant le WE


ps : je dis pas bravo aux jurys qui ne votent pas car  cause d'eux, d'autres personnes motives auraient pu participer et comme les jurys restants sont prsents tous les jours sur le forum, ils n'ont pas d'excuse. bref, je trouve ca dcevant de leur part :/

----------


## Beldom

Malade 2 jours avec une foutue gastro et un nombre de pages hallucinant  mon retour...

On va les faire les 10000 messages sur ce Balrog  ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

> C'est dur les insomnies hein



Et tre devant son pc  6h32.. c'est inhumain.. :8O:

----------


## zodd

> c'est souvent plutt le lendemain au "rveil" que c'est le plus dur


Heu.. c'est vrai que c'est souvent le matin que c'est plus dur..
Chez un homme en tout cas... ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> Bon j'ai boss un peu et fusionn des posts successifs 
> Mention spciale  Commodore_Psykopate sans qui tout ca n'aurait t possible 
> 
> Il reste des joueurs  cette heure avance de la nuit ?


maiiiiiiis heu!!!
pourquoi tu m'as fusionn  ::mouarf:: 

enfin... merci pour la mention spciale  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est dur les insomnies hein


Je suis pas insomniaque, je venais de rentrer d'une folle soire.  ::aie:: 

Par contre je compatis car j'admets que a doit vraiment tre lourd l'insomnie.  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

Bonjour,

Comme LGM l'a dis, DERNIER JOUR DE VOTE...
J'espres que ceux qui se sont inscrits en tant que jury auront la dcence de voter pour ne pas infliger leur incuries  la face de ceux qui n'ont pas pu tre membre du jury (sous-titre dcod kikoolol : ouech t'as vu a la foutrait super mal, vas-y fais pas ton relou...)



PS : Skyrunner ce message est spcialement pour toi :
VA VOTER FEIGNASSE, AU LIEU DE RIEN GLANDER !!!

----------


## zodd

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme LGM l'a dis, DERNIER JOUR DE VOTE...
> J'espres que ceux qui se sont inscrits en tant que jury auront la dcence de voter pour ne pas infliger leur incuries  la face de ceux qui n'ont pas pu tre membre du jury (sous-titre dcod kikoolol : ouech t'as vu a la foutrait super mal, vas-y fais pas ton relou...)


[TROLL]
Oai c'est pas juste.. nous ont aurait vot.. mais un mtaleux psycho rigide nous en a empech.. ::cry:: 
[/TROLL]
 ::aie::  ::king::

----------


## Commodore

[balrog]
ou, faut l'bouffer le mtaleux  ::aie:: 
[/balrog]

----------


## Gueritarish

> [TROLL]
> Oai c'est pas juste.. nous ont aurait vot.. mais un mtaleux psycho rigide nous en a empech..
> [/TROLL]





> [balrog]
> ou, faut l'bouffer le mtaleux 
> [/balrog]


Je ne vois pas du tout de qui vous parlez...  :8O:   ::roll::   ::aie:: 

PS : Il a les reins solide le balrog j'espres...  ::D:

----------


## julien-blaise

T'inquite vu sa taille, je pense que c'est ,un balrog de la meilleurs espce. Il n'est jamais rassasi le bougre, mme la nuit il mange  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

J'ai perdu mon mot de passe pour le portail  ::aie:: 

Nan jplaisante, bon jvais voter. Mais d'abord pain au chocolat...

----------


## gege2061

> Nan jplaisante, bon jvais voter. Mais d'abord pain au chocolat...


Dj  :8O:  T'es sr d'avoir fini tout ce qui est plus important avant ? Tu pense pas que payer un coup  ton parrain serai plus prioritaire ?  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Mais d'abord pain au chocolat...


Rien du tout jeune dliquant.... Tu vas voter tit'suite!!! Et que a saute siouplait  ::evilred::

----------


## zodd

> [balrog]
> ou, faut l'bouffer le mtaleux 
> [/balrog]


Pour info:
voici zodd :
http://mangagate.nuxit.net/manga/37/...18_Berserk.jpg

Il semblerai que nous sommes deux..  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

A en croire les MPs contrit que j'ai reu, je pense que normalement, si tout se passe bien, si un ouragan ne s'abat pas sur leur connexion, si une tempte magistrale ne les empche pas d'accder au portail, si ils ne sont font pas enlev par des petits aliens fourbe (qui seraient venu exprs pour les empcher de faire leurs devoir de jury) et pour finir, s'ils ne se font pas cras sur le dernier passage piton en rentrant chez eux, il devrait y avoir 2 jurys qui voteront dans la journe...  ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> Dj  T'es sr d'avoir fini tout ce qui est plus important avant ? Tu pense pas que payer un coup  ton parrain serai plus prioritaire ?


Ben nan j'ai pas tout fini mais on m'oblige et si je vote pas on me gronde.
Come on Tours et on se fait une girafe  2.

----------


## lper

Une ide que je trouve interessante pour ton problme Julien.
Les hommes pensent de manire linaire, les femmes ont plutt tendance  penser de manire cyclique, a expliquerait  mon avis dja pas mal ton droutement !
heu 'est moins chre que David... ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

De passage, bon ben j'ai pas d assez troller... ::piou:: ,
je ne pourrais donc pas mettre MissDVP sur mon CV ni utiliser ce titre pour avoir un appart...
Va falloir que je trouve autre chose.

Flicitations aux 3 vainqueuses  ::lahola:: 
Et merci tout a qui a dj t dit.

Quand on est 7me on a droit quand mme  un chti morceau de LGM en crunch ?
Paske l j'ai bien besoin de chocolat.

@diablotin rouge, l'avis d'une "vieille" : hummmm, t'es mal (dsole hein mais bon...), perso j'ai dj t dans le cas de la demoiselle et a n'a jamais fonctionn de revenir. a peut marcher un temps, mais bon, les questions qu'elle se sera pose au moment o a n'allait plus reviendront inluctablement. Surtout si elle dit qu'elle doit faire des efforts pour que vous restiez ensemble...Mais bon ceci dit on a quasi une gnration d'cart alors les mentalits changent. Voil ceci tait juste mon avis perso. Bon courage  toi  ::calin::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dsol de changer de sujet mais je nourris le balrog 
> J'aurai besoin d'explication sur les femmes (sujet bien mconnu des hommes).
> 
> Que pensez vous d'une femme qui vous dit que a ne marche plus entre vous et donc qu'on se spare et qui ensuite vous appelle pour vous dire que tout compte fait elle est prte  faire tous les efforts ncessaire pour qu'on reste ensemble ? Je suis perdu, je mettais fait  l'ide de devoir partir et maintenant je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
> Donc si une jeune femme pouvait m'expliquer cette attitude, je lui en serait reconnaissant, merci.






> Oh, l l... Ze question !
> 
> Je suis un homme et donc il m'est interdit d'accder  l'den de la comprhension : celle des femmes ! Mais je peux essayer de comprendre ton problme par un adage : suis moi, je te fuis, fuis moi, je te suis !
> 
> Nous, humain Homo Sapiens Sapiens (et a pionce) aimons tre rassurer et seule les choses que l'on connais peuvent nous rassurer. Elle te connais donc tu la rassure donc elle t'aime et c'est rciproque !
> 
> Cherche pas trop  comprendre, si tu ressent encore des choses pour elle (si tu tremble en pensant dormir loin d'elle, c'est que tu ressent des trucs pour elle), retourne vers elle, point barre (sinon tu va le regretter).
> 
> Voila, a fait 500 balles !



Moi je serais sans piti et je l'enverrais bouler cette connasse.  ::twisted:: 

T'es pas son chien, elle t'a largu, elle avait qu' y rflchir  2 fois avant de faire sa mijaure. Non mais sans blague.  ::roll:: 

Ensuite tu utilise une des techniques de drague que j'ai post dans ce topic pour en chopper vite fait une autre.  ::aie:: 

Faut pas se prendre la tte dans  la vie.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Quand on est 7me on a droit quand mme  un chti morceau de LGM en crunch ?
> Paske l j'ai bien besoin de chocolat.


Mieux que a on a droit de se mettre au premier rang avec les autres participantes pour un match de catch dans la boue entre LGM et les 2 grandes gagnantes... Alors, tentant non?



> @diablotin rouge, l'avis d'une "vieille" : hummmm, t'es mal (dsole hein mais bon...), perso j'ai dj t dans le cas de la demoiselle et a n'a jamais fonctionn de revenir. a peut marcher un temps, mais bon, les questions qu'elle se sera pose au moment o a n'allait plus reviendront inluctablement. Surtout si elle dit qu'elle doit faire des efforts pour que vous restiez ensemble...Mais bon ceci dit on a quasi une gnration d'cart alors les mentalits changent. Voil ceci tait juste mon avis perso. Bon courage  toi


Je sais pas, j'aimerais bien tre rassurante et dire que a va marcher mais j'ai pas de super bonnes expriences dans mon entourage. Ca a toujours fini un jour, reste  savoir si tu es ou non assez attach  elle pour tenter le coup.

Deadpool: dis, tu es toujours clibataire toi, non?

----------


## Caro-Line

> Moi je serais sans piti et j'irai l'envoyer bouler cette connasse.


 Je plussoie mme si je n'aurais pas employer les mmes termes... ::oops:: 




> Ensuite tu utilise une des techniques de drague que j'ai post dans ce topic pour en chopper vite fait une autre.


Par contre l...bon je n'ai peut-tre pas tout vu...mais je te conseillerais d'tre prudent avec ces fameuses mthodes... ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> Par contre l...bon je n'ai peut-tre pas tout vu...mais je te conseillerais d'tre prudent avec ces fameuses mthodes...


fumeuses mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Deadpool: dis, tu es toujours clibataire toi, non?


Pourquoi tu penses a?  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Par contre l...bon je n'ai peut-tre pas tout vu...mais je te conseillerais d'tre prudent avec ces fameuses mthodes...


Roooh nan, je les trouve super efficaces  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Pourquoi tu penses a?


C'est mon petit doigt qui me l'a dit... Non sans rire, de 2 choses l'une, soit tu appliques tes techniques diktat et tes ides machomysogynes et tu es clibataire (et le resteras in eternam), soit tu appliques la technique demonstrative discouriale dite "de Mc Cain",  savoir "c'est ceux qui en parlent le moins, qui en mangent le plus" et tu nous dpeins  la perfection une image issue tout droit de ton imagination productive tout en filant tout doux  la maison mon deadpoolichounou...
Voil 500 balles stp et je te fais un prix d'ami!

----------


## Gueritarish

> alors l, je suis souffl


a se voit, t'as le pelage tout bouriff...  ::langue:: 



> Roooh nan, je les trouve super efficaces


Pas regard, mais je suis sur que Coupain donne de super conseil  ::aie::   :8O:   ::D:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Voila, a fait 500 balles !





> Voil 500 balles stp et je te fais un prix d'ami!


Je trouve que les consultations cotent un peu la peau du cul et les yeux de la tte par ici nan?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je trouve que les consultations cotent un peu la peau du cul et les yeux de la tte par ici nan?


Oui mais c'est des conseils de "pro" !  ::king::

----------


## Auteur

> a se voit, t'as le pelage tout bouriff...


de quoi y s'mle celui-l  ::cfou:: 

Et laisse mon pelage tranquille...

----------


## gege2061

> Pas regard, mais je suis sur que Coupain donne de super conseil


Pour 500 balles je te fais un cour thorique et si tu ramne une demoiselle tu auras le droit  une dmonstration (a c'est gratuit, mme si veux pas de la thorie)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

bon, je vois que le sujet drive vers de la psycho  500 balles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## haltabush

Vous savez, mon cher Gueritarish, le prix des prestations de nos prestigieux membres est en adquation avec leur intrt. 
Cette remarque vous est consentie gratuitement, en esprant vous rendre de nouveau service rapidement (pour la modique somme de 500€)

----------


## Mamilie

> Je trouve que les consultations cotent un peu la peau du cul et les yeux de la tte par ici nan?


Tu veux qu'on en parle?

----------


## Gueritarish

> Tu veux qu'on en parle?


Nan, tu vas me facturer a 500  prix d'ami  :8O: 
 ::calin::  maman Mamilie ^^

----------


## xxxcapxxx

le retour sa peut marcher mais (y a toujours un mais  ::mrgreen::  ) va falloir que toi aussi tu te demandes ce qui a fait qu'elle est partie sinon effectivement ca ressortira plus tard avec une fin plus dfinitive.

elle consent a faire des efforts ce qui veut dire que certaines choses chez toi la drange et la drangeront a toi d'amener ces choses a tre dites et les accepter ou pas (c'est la que tu verras si tu peux rester avec elle ou pas ).

----------


## mordrhim

> Moi je serais sans piti et je l'enverrais bouler cette connasse.


......
Eh bien si tu as cette considration des femmes c'est mal barre pour ta vie amoureuse ..



> T'es pas son chien, elle t'a largu, elle avait qu' y rflchir  2 fois avant de faire sa mijaure. Non mais sans blague.


Les femmes sont pas les objets des hommes, elles ont aussi le droit de douter, on est pas parfait loin de l. encore et toujours c'est surement pas en utilisant ce genre d'adjectifs" que ca va fonctionner




> Ensuite tu utilise une des techniques de drague que j'ai post dans ce topic pour en chopper vite fait une autre.


encore une fois mon poil se hrisse !! Des techniques de dragues .. j'ai mme pas envie d'aller voir. j'aurais plutt parl de conseils de comportement vis  vis de la gente fminine.
Ce que je conseillerais d'un point de vue fleur bleu est d'couter ton coeur ... (bon ca va ouais !) si tu as envie de rtourner avec elle retente ta chance et si ca ne va plus et bien tu en auras la confirmation de ton ct.


> C'est mon petit doigt qui me l'a dit... Non sans rire, de 2 choses l'une, soit tu appliques tes techniques diktat et tes ides machomysogynes et tu es clibataire (et le resteras in eternam), soit tu appliques la technique demonstrative discouriale dite "de Mc Cain",  savoir "c'est ceux qui en parlent le moins, qui en mangent le plus" et tu nous dpeins  la perfection une image issue tout droit de ton imagination productive tout en filant tout doux  la maison mon deadpoolichounou...


je plussoie completement  ::D:

----------


## julien-blaise

> Dans tous les cas vous tes mal barrs messieurs ou alors commenc  devenir parfait.


Mais nous sommes parfait, c'est seulement que les femmes ne le comprenent pas et ne savent pas ce qu'elles veulent  ::mrgreen:: 
Pour moi la femme idale serait belle  mes yeux (je ne suis pas trop exigeant), gentille, attentive aux autres et surtout qu'elle m'accepte tel que je suis (je veux bien faire des efforts et des compromis mais faudrait pas poser le bouchon trop loin non plus  ::mouarf:: )
Des femmes semblent des l'assembl pensent elles correspondre au profil ?  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

la femme parfaite est:
aveugle, muette, n'as pas de dents, fait 1 mtres 20 et as la tte plate.

les filles, je viens de vider ma boite  MP, allez y  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gueritarish

Je vais reprendre ta phrase julien, mais la femme parfaite, pour moi, doit tre belle  mes yeux, intelligente (pas une de ces cruches sans cervelles avec un rire idiot et qui ne pense que  la dernire mode en vigueur), marrante (trs important a  ::D:  ), qu'elle m'accepte tel que je suis (merci pour la formulation julien ^^), comprhensible (je vois mieux de quoi tu parles Bebel) et si elle peut tre comprhensive, c'est un plus ^^

Bref, une fille pas ch****
Aprs, je suis pas un pro de la cuisine (mais je me dbrouille  ::aie:: ), je fais des massages pas mal et je vois les courses comme une espce de corve innomables mais malheureusement obligatoire (qui peut s'avrer trs drole  de rare occasions  :8O: )..

Voil mesdames... Des acheteuses?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bebel

Les courses c'est une plaie, surtout quand c'est blind.




> je vois les courses comme une espce de corve innomables mais malheureusement obligatoire (qui peut s'avrer trs drole  de rare occasions )..


Comme par exemple?

----------


## LineLe

> Voil mesdames... Des acheteuses?


j'oubliais : qu'il ne soit pas pay pour tre comme a

----------


## haltabush

Pourquoi la tte plate? Pour poser ta bire dessus?

----------


## Gueritarish

> Les courses c'est une plaie, surtout quand c'est blind.


+10000000 ^^



> Comme par exemple?


Bah quand tu te choppes un mga-fou-rire-de-la-mort-qui-tue ds l'entr du magazin (sur un gars trop habill comme les vrais bof... enfin, superbe ^^) et que tu imagines des dizaines de scnario possibles grce  ce fou-rire, les meilleures courses de ma vie  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> Pourquoi la tte plate? Pour poser ta bire dessus?


La tte plate c'est pour la TV et les gros seins pour la bire...

----------


## Bebel

> j'oubliais : qu'il ne soit pas pay pour tre comme a


Mme en nature ?




> Bah quand tu te choppes un mga-fou-rire-de-la-mort-qui-tue ds l'entr du magazin (sur un gars trop habill comme les vrais bof... enfin, superbe ^^) et que tu imagines des dizaines de scnario possibles grce  ce fou-rire, les meilleures courses de ma vie


C'est sur ca detends un peu.

----------


## julien-blaise

> Mme en nature ?


Il ne s'agit pas d'un payement, juste d'une donation mutuelle  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs si la dame correspond  mes souhaits, je me donne entirement  ::oops:: (comprendre corps et me)

----------


## Gueritarish

> Il ne s'agit pas d'un payement, juste d'une donation mutuelle 
> D'ailleurs si la dame correspond  mes souhaits, je me donne entirement (comprendre corps et me)


Je crois que tu es un peu rapide en donnation  :8O: ... Moi il me faut une priode d'essai assez longue  ::D:  (2 ou 3 nuits gnralement ^^)

----------


## haltabush

> Bah quand tu te choppes un mga-fou-rire-de-la-mort-qui-tue ds l'entr du magazin (sur un gars trop habill comme les vrais bof... enfin, superbe ^^) et que tu imagines des dizaines de scnario possibles grce  ce fou-rire, les meilleures courses de ma vie


J'ai d'autres trucs pour se marrer dans les supermarchs... 
Classique, la course de chariot (bon, faut tre 2 et avoir 2 chariots)Faire un (bruit de,  dfaut) pet et regarder intensment le voisin, genre "non mais dites donc vous"... Il faut qu'il y ai un paquet de monde autour (c'est vicieux, hein? merci  mon tonton pour le truc  ::P:  )En rgle gnrale, faire le con et regarder la tte que font les autres clients  ::):  Ce qui est chouette, c'est que a amuse les autres aussi (c'est moins vache que le point ci-dessus ^^)Pter un scandale ds que l'occasion se prsente, c'est marrant -mais c'est vache aussi.

----------


## Gueritarish

> J'ai d'autres trucs pour se marrer dans les supermarchs... 
> Classique, la course de chariot (bon, faut tre 2 et avoir 2 chariots)Faire un (bruit de,  dfaut) pet et regarder intensment le voisin, genre "non mais dites donc vous"... Il faut qu'il y ai un paquet de monde autour (c'est vicieux, hein? merci  mon tonton pour le truc  )En rgle gnrale, faire le con et regarder la tte que font les autres clients  Ce qui est chouette, c'est que a amuse les autres aussi (c'est moins vache que le point ci-dessus ^^)Pter un scandale ds que l'occasion se prsente, c'est marrant -mais c'est vache aussi.


Voil de bonnes ides  ::mrgreen::  ... A mettre en pratique  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> Il ne s'agit pas d'un payement, juste d'une donation mutuelle 
> D'ailleurs si la dame correspond  mes souhaits, je me donne entirement (comprendre corps et me)


Comment savoir que la dame correspond  tes souhaits et qu'il n'y a pas anguille sous roche ? la version de Gueritarish est mieux est plus rapide.  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

11 choses  faire pour ne plus s'ennuyer au supermarch en attendant que votre conjoint(e) finisse ses emplettes...

1) Prendre 24 botes de prservatifs et les distribuer au hasard dans les diffrents caddies des clients sans qu'ils s'en aperoivent.

2) Rgler les alarmes de tous les rveil-matin  5 minutes d'intervalle chacune.

3) Laisser une trace de jus de tomates dans l'alle menant aux toilettes.

4) Aller voir un employ et lui dire sur un ton srieux qu'il y a un code 3 dans l'entrept.

5) Aller au service clientle et leur demander de garder votre sachet de M&M durant vos courses.

6) Lorsqu'un employ vous demande s'il peut vous aider, commencer  pleurer et criez :
"Mais laissez-moi tranquille, pourquoi me harcelez-vous comme a ?"

7) Se placer devant la camra de surveillance  20 cm de l'objectif, lever le nez et essayer d'y trouver un petit quelque chose  manger.

8) Dans tous les rayons, discuter avec un ami imaginaire pour lui demander s'il achterait tel ou tel article, observer les ractions...

9) Se cacher prs des prsentoirs de lingerie et quand un client vient regarder, hurler :
"prends-moi, prends-moi !"

10) Lors de la diffusion de messages de service, mettre les mains sur vos oreilles, se mettre en position du ftale et criez:
"Ah non! Pas encore ces voix dans ma tte !!"

11) Le meilleur surtout... aller dans une cabine d'essayage et crier bien fort:
"Hey ! Y'a plus de papier de toilette ici !"

bonnes courses  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

Merci Dark_Ebola, merci...
Que de bonheur, j'ai du mal  tapper tellement je me fends la poire  ::mrgreen:: 
 ::mouarf2::

----------


## haltabush

> 11) Le meilleur surtout... aller dans une cabine d'essayage et crier bien fort:
> "Hey ! Y'a plus de papier de toilette ici !"


Ca, je me le fait ce week-end  ::D:

----------


## alexrtz

> Je vais reprendre ta phrase julien, mais la femme parfaite, pour moi, doit tre belle * mes yeux*, intelligente (pas une de ces cruches sans cervelles avec un rire idiot et qui ne pense que  la dernire mode en vigueur), marrante (trs important a  ),..., comprhensible (je vois mieux de quoi tu parles Bebel), ...


+1 sur les parties quotes


Pour le tel que je suis, des compromis sont envisageables :p





> Merci Dark_Ebola, merci...
> Que de bonheur, j'ai du mal  tapper tellement je me fends la poire


+1  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

Mouais toutes vos btises a prend du temps. Nous on travaille en quipe, c'est la dfinition premire d'un couple. Il prend le chariot et file aux consignes si il y a lieu puis aux liquides/voiture/jardin/hyginedemonsieur/lessive/pq puis c'est juste  ce moment qu'il dboule aux fruits et lgumes pour que je pose mon panier fruit/lgume/oeuf/poisson/viande/hyginedemadame qui dborde. Il va au pain et fromage et je fais les yahourths et le jambon puis en gnral je fais la queue pendant qu'il cherche les petits gateaux et le caf. Ca nous prend 20 minutes paiement compris et tout le monde est content.

----------


## LineLe

> Mouais toutes vos btises a prend du temps. Nous on travaille en quipe, c'est la dfinition premire d'un couple. Il prend le chariot et file aux consignes si il y a lieu puis aux liquides/voiture/jardin/hyginedemonsieur/lessive/pq puis c'est juste  ce moment qu'il dboule aux fruits et lgumes pour que je pose mon panier fruit/lgume/oeuf/poisson/viande/hyginedemadame qui dborde. Il va au pain et fromage et je fais les yahourths et le jambon puis en gnral je fais la queue pendant qu'il cherche les petits gateaux et le caf. Ca nous prend 20 minutes paiement compris et tout le monde est content.


ouaaaaaah l'optimisation  :8O: 
rien que pour a vais ptet rflchir au fait de reprendre un copain  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Attention, poussez vous tous!

----------


## Mamilie

Ca y est je peux?

----------


## haltabush

Ca a l'air OK... Faudrait mettre un panneau clignotant quand on le nourri pour viter ce genre d'ennuis.

----------


## Lung

::alerte::   ::alerte::

----------


## Mamilie

OkC'est bon comme a?

----------


## Gueritarish

Je sais pas trop.. a a pas l'air assez visible  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Bon je m'enfous, j'y vais, j'vous aurais assez prvenu. Pousse toi gueri si tu veux pas qu'il te bouffe l'autre jambe!!!

Ay, voil...


Il a l'air d'apprcier tout particulirement le chien du voisin...

Oh non, il a recrach mes deux *************** de voisines!!! On arrivera donc jamais  s'en dbarrasser? Elles sont mme indigestes pour un Balrog.

----------


## BiM

> Bon je m'enfous, j'y vais, j'vous aurais assez prvenu. Pousse toi gueri si tu veux pas qu'il te bouffe l'autre jambe!!!
> 
> Ay, voil...
> 
> 
> Il a l'air d'apprcier tout particulirement le chien du voisin...
> 
> Oh non, il a recrach mes deux *************** de voisines!!! On arrivera donc jamais  s'en dbarrasser? Elles sont mme indigestes pour un Balrog.


J'vais essayer avec ma coloc alors  ::aie:: 

ATTENTION : Lacher de nourriture imminent !!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oh non, il a recrach mes deux *************** de voisines!!! On arrivera donc jamais  s'en dbarrasser? Elles sont mme indigestes pour un Balrog.


1) enleves leur vetements, ca ira mieux !
2) t'a essay de les enrober avec qqch qu'il aime ? 
3) t'a qd meme pas oubli la sauce ? 

 ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> 1) enleves leur vetements, ca ira mieux !
> 2) t'a essay de les enrober avec qqch qu'il aime ? 
> 3) t'a qd meme pas oubli la sauce ?


Si tu pensais  du gras, elles sont dj enrobes. Et le fiel dont elles dgoulinent peut servir de sauce. Quant aux vtements, dsole mais je veux pas faire de cauchemar. Il a qu' les recracher, il a bien recrach les poils du chien.

----------


## Bebel

essaye a la ferme pour tes voisines.
Sinon j'ai peut etre quelques individus pour nourrir le balrog s'il a encore faim  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> essaye a la ferme pour tes voisines.
> Sinon j'ai peut etre quelques individus pour nourrir le balrog s'il a encore faim


Je viens de me souvenir que j'ai 2 Global head aussi...

----------


## LineLe

bon alors dsole de vous pourrir votre thread...

a y est... c'est mon dernier jour...
ils m'ont offert un magnifique bouquet... et a a pas loup... j'ai craqu  ::cry:: 
ils sont trop bien mes collgues ils vont trop me manquer  ::cry:: 

et l on tait au resto... et puis suis paaaaaaas bien... mais le kir il tait bon  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> et l on tait au resto... et puis suis paaaaaaas bien... mais le kir il tait bon


Arf c'est a que j'aurais du vous faire dimanche midi : du kir breton  ::mouarf:: 
Vous auriez pas vu les soucis de galettes  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Bon week end  tous! Bon week end gentil Balrog! Et bon week end Line, tu vas nous manquer pendant 10 jours! :;):

----------


## Beldom

Bon week-end Mamilie !
Profites en bien  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

> Bon week end  tous! Bon week end gentil Balrog! Et bon week end Line, tu vas nous manquer pendant 10 jours!


Tu as pris ton vendredi aprs midi ?  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Mince je suis dj tout seul.
Quelle bande de feignasse...

Et aprs ca va venir troller  2h du matin...  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> Mince je suis dj tout seul.
> Quelle bande de feignasse...
> 
> Et aprs ca va venir troller  2h du matin...


Pas encore, mais bientot, la pause est finie donc bientot le rentrage a la maison.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## BiM

> bon alors dsole de vous pourrir votre thread...
> 
> a y est... c'est mon dernier jour...
> ils m'ont offert un magnifique bouquet... et a a pas loup... j'ai craqu 
> ils sont trop bien mes collgues ils vont trop me manquer 
> 
> et l on tait au resto... et puis suis paaaaaaas bien... mais le kir il tait bon


Ca me rappelle quelquechose...  ::aie::  Hein Fleur-Anne ?!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> P'rfg fhe dh'vy a'l n cnf gnag qr qvssvphyg, rg wr cyhffbvr y'vqr  qr fbyb pbapreanag yr guernq.


Fhegbhg dh'vy fhssvg q'nyyre fhe jjj.ebg13.pbz cbhe abhf pbzceraqer nybef dh'rfg pr dh'vyf nggraqrag ?

----------


## Bebel

> lundi 
> 
> je stresse  mort


Faut pas stresser, pense aux pauvres gens qui passent des soutenances. Et qui a partir de ce soir seront libres  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Faut pas stresser, pense aux pauvres gens qui passent des soutenances. Et qui a partir de ce soir seront libres


les soutenances c'est de la gnognotte  ::aie:: 

je pense surtout que si je me viande, je suis dans la m****

----------


## Bebel

> les soutenances c'est de la gnognotte


 ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  





> je pense surtout que si je me viande, je suis dans la m****


Qu'elle ide aussi de penser de se viander, alors qu'il n'y a pas forcment de raisons concrtes et relles d'un rel viandage

chercher un sens prcis  cette phrase, il n'y a en pas  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Meuh non ^^
Mme si tu te plante, tu retrouvera du boulot rall, qu'est-ce que je suis bon pour rassurer les gens moi! ::aie:: 
Moi je commence mercredi de la semaine prochaine,mais je sais pas encore o  ::P:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Fhegbhg dh'vy fhssvg q'nyyre fhe jjj.ebg13.pbz cbhe abhf pbzceraqer nybef dh'rfg pr dh'vyf nggraqrag ?


urur vyf bag cnf qh pbzceraqer  :;):  fvaba l n nhffv uggc://arbxra.serr.se/ebg13.ugzy . sva oba p'rfg cnf ovra pbzcyrkr  hgvyvfre

----------


## LineLe

> Meuh non ^^
> Mme si tu te plante, tu retrouvera du boulot rall, qu'est-ce que je suis bon pour rassurer les gens moi!
> Moi je commence mercredi de la semaine prochaine,mais je sais pas encore o


euh ou, suis pas sure de pouvoir retrouver du boulot facilement, j'ai pas un profil passe partout ^^

ssii ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> euh ou, suis pas sure de pouvoir retrouver du boulot facilement, j'ai pas un profil passe partout ^^
> 
> ssii ?


quoi tu n'est pas blonde a forte poitrine ?  (pas besoin de rpondre hein)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bebel

> euh ou, suis pas sure de pouvoir retrouver du boulot facilement, j'ai pas un profil passe partout ^^
> 
> ssii ?


Tu serais plus passe temps que passe partout ? ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> quoi tu n'est pas blonde a forte poitrine ?  (pas besoin de rpondre hein)


 ::furieux::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu serais plus passe temps que passe partout ?


 ::sm::

----------


## Mamilie

fv w'nv pbzcevf zbv gba gehp znvf fv gh yr snvf fnaf gevpure nirp gba genqhpgrhe pn ceraq qh grzcf

----------


## haltabush

non pas ssii, je susi pris  un endroit mais j'attend la rponse d'un autre pour savoir ce qu'ils me proposent ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> fv w'nv pbzcevf zbv gba gehp znvf fv gh yr snvf fnaf gevpure nirp gba genqhpgrhe pn ceraq qh grzcf


Ca, je veux bien te croire  ::aie::

----------


## KibitO

je n'ai toujours pas vot... c'est trop tard ??

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je n'ai toujours pas vot... c'est trop tard ??


 :8O:

----------


## KibitO

Ah... je dois en conclure que oui ?

----------


## haltabush

Non mais je le crois pas, l'autre, heing! Il est un peu fada, il cause alors qu'il a pas lu les 460 pages d'avant...
Lis les et tu verras, non mais!

----------


## KibitO

Non c'est bon je ne vais pas me taper 400 pages.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non c'est bon je ne vais pas me taper 400 pages.


Non, contente toi de la premire, elle rpondra  ta question !  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Et si l'honneur revenait  la pomme dauphine ?


Fait  ::):

----------


## Auteur

Moi je dis qu'il y a du favoritisme  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

maintenant LineLe tu es au premier rang d'un classement historique sur dvp: la premire  avoir post un 7000e message dans un post  ::mouarf:: 

 ::bravo::

----------


## Loceka

> maintenant LineLe tu es au premier rang d'un classement historique sur dvp: la premire  avoir post un 7000e message dans un post


Non, y'en a eu 5 avant elle (et dans le mme thread en plus !).

----------


## Bebel

Et si on lui otait  ce privilge ?  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

LineLe je te soutiens  :;): 

...
pour l'instant c'est moi le record du plus gros numero de post  ::aie:: 

edit: + le record du plus gros numero de page lol

----------


## zodd

C'est moi le premier a avoir poster le 7000.. Mais je le donne volontier  LineLe..

----------

